# Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

redaktionelle Umfrage


_Wie Angler wirklich ticken, das ist natürlich schwer herauszufinden. Will man das richtig wissenschaftlich machen, kostet das viel Geld und es heißt gleich wieder, traue keiner Statistik....

Macht man es nicht wissenschaftlich, misst man dem allem keinen Wert bei.

Dennoch machen wir in unregelmäßiger Reihenfolge immer wieder redaktionelle Umfragen, um ein Stimmungsbild der im Forum vom Anglerboard registrierten User aufzeigen zu können.

Das sind keine "wissenschaftlichen" Erhebungen und wir hatten diesen Anspruch auch nie!

Aber es ist und soll sein:
Ein Stimmungsbild zu den verschiedenen Themen, erhoben bei den Anglerboardmitgliedern.

Und wenn man verschiedene Abstimmungen vergleicht, sieht man doch, dass eine gewisse Relevanz für die Gruppe der Anglerboarduser nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist._









*Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?​*
Hier in der Diskussion wird ja sehr kontrovers diskutiert, in wie weit die Verfahrenseinstellung wegen geringer Schuld u. a. wegen lebender Köder richtig, angemessen, zu hart oder lasch wäre...:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323960

Da stellt sich mir einfach mal die Frage, wer schon mit lebendem Köfi überhaupt selber mal geangelt hat, also auch aus praktischer Erfahrung heraus mitdiskutieren kann, oder  wer nur auf theoretischer Basis diskutiert.

Zumindest im Ausland - auch z. B. in direkten Nachbarländern wie Frankreich - ist der lebende Köderfisch nach wie vor erlaubt und weit verbreitet.

Es kann also jeder gefahrlos zugeben, mit Lebendköder schon mal geangelt zu haben...

Mir gehts hier auch nicht um eine moralisch/ethische Diskussion, sondern nur einmal darum besser abschätzen zu können, wie hoch die Zahl der AB-User ist, die da schon praktische Erfahrung sammeln konnten.

Danke....
Thomas Finkbeiner
------------------------------------------------------------​
Ich selber habe früher auch ein paar Mal mit lebenden Köfi geangelt , als das noch erlaubt war.

War mir aber zu stressig und langweiliger als Spinnen, bin daher  "umgestiegen"...

Ich selber habe persönlich nix gegen den Einsatz von Lebenködern, sehe aber auch die angelpolitische Problematik.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Bis jetzt gehts mal so in die Richtung, die ich vermutet habe..

Aber hat ja erst angefangen...


----------



## JimiG (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ich persönlich habe zu DDR Zeiten mit lebenden Köfi geangelt und hatte da mehr Hechte als  heute auf tote Köfi´s. Sinn und Zweck dieses Verbotes mit lebenden Köfi zu angeln erschließen sich mir absolut nicht.


----------



## bernie (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Moin, 
"früher" war das ganz normal und in jedem Baumarkt stand eine Wanne mit kleinen Schleien und Karauschen rum 

Aber da war es auch möglich, Setzkescher einzusetzen.... Lagerfeuer zu machen.. mal `nen kleinen Baum umzulegen der im Weg war..... 
HEUTE ist das alles gaaaanz schlimm und die Welt wird ihr Magnetfeld verlieren wenn man "sowas" tut....


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



JimiG schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe zu DDR Zeiten mit lebenden Köfi geangelt....




Ich hab es damals auch so gelernt.
Hat dann nach der Wende noch so einige Jahre(und teilweise bis heute) gedauert bis es sich rumgesprochen hat dass man es nach Westrecht inzwischen nicht mehr dürfen soll.#c

PS: Das Alter derjenigen die noch nie mit lebendem Köfi geangelt wäre noch interessant. Vmtl. viele Jünglinge darunter, die schon mit Bambi und ähnlichem Kram aufgewachsen sind.


----------



## Grundelgott (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



bernie schrieb:


> Aber da war es auch möglich, Setzkescher einzusetzen.... Lagerfeuer zu machen.. mal `nen kleinen Baum umzulegen der im Weg war.....
> HEUTE ist das alles gaaaanz schlimm und die Welt wird ihr Magnetfeld verlieren wenn man "sowas" tut....



Mein Verein hat derzeit etwa 40 aktive Mitglieder. Würde da jeder "mal nen kleinen Baum umlegen der im Weg ist", sähe unser kleiner Baggersee schon anders aus. Ein Verein in der Nähe hat über 500 Mitglieder...
Gemeinschaft braucht Regeln, je dichter wir hausen, desto mehr davon brauchen wir damit nicht alles doof wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Bäume umsägen hat aber nix mit der Frage hier danach zu tun, wer praktische Erfahrung mit lebendem Köfi hat ;-)))


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Grundelgott schrieb:


> Mein Verein hat derzeit etwa 40 aktive Mitglieder. Würde da jeder "mal nen kleinen Baum umlegen der im Weg ist"




Schlechter Vergleich.
Denen wäre wohl allen der gleiche Baum im Weg wenn er denn das Angel behindert.:m
Ist aber OT.


----------



## wusel345 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Als ich Ende der 60er mit Angeln anfing war das ganz normal, mit lebendem Köderfisch zu angeln. Auch in den 70ern war es so üblich. Dann stieg ich um auf toten Koderfisch. Warum? Kann ich nicht mal richtig begründen.


----------



## Raubwels (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

"Ich persönlich habe zu DDR Zeiten mit lebenden Köfi geangelt und hatte da mehr Hechte als  heute auf tote Köfi´s."

Das lag aber vielleicht auch daran das es früher mehr Hechte gab als heute. (Nur eine Therorie).

Ich habe noch nie mit lebenden Köderfisch geangelt und werde es auch nicht!
Und nur weil es früher ok war und man so einige Sachen machen durfte was heute verboten ist, heißt das noch lange nicht das es richtig war und die Reglungen heute schlecht sind!
Früher wurde auch fleißig Asbest verbaut, heute weiß man es ebend besser.
Die Welt entwickelt sich zum glück weiter, im gegensatz zu meincher persönlichen Einstellung.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## angler1996 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

freilich, dieses ganze Gerede über angebliche Schmerzen von den relevanten  Köfi' s kann ich nicht mehr hören.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> freilich, dieses ganze Gerede über angebliche Schmerzen von den relevanten  Köfi' s kann ich nicht mehr hören.



Genau!
Die Welt entwickelt sich leider gerade in eine sehr bedenkliche Richtung, in der Moralgedöns über Fakten steht.|evil:


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ja.


Übrigens. Folgt man dem genauen Wortlaut der Fragestellung sind hier nur zwei Antworten zulässig. Ja, oder nein. Alles andere ist Gerede an der Frage vorbei.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Alter Miesepeter.
Wo bleibt dann der Spaß?


----------



## KxKx2 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ja!!
das ist ja damals vor 30 Jahren völlig normal gewesen:m


----------



## einsamergrinser (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Vor 20 Jahren war das Standard Hecht/Zander Angeln.  Ja ich habs auch getan...
Heutzutage sind es eher die "Gründungsmitglieder" die das oft noch betreiben. Verstecken am Uferrand ihre Eimer voller Köfis. Viele gefundene durften wieder schwimmen. Meine Eimersammlung wird leider immer größer.
Beim Wallerfischen in Frankreich/Spanien/Italien werden ja riesige Karpfen als Köder präsentiert...
Viele haben es nunmal so gelernt und sind erfolgreich damit. Es wird wohl immer wieder angewendet werden...



gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> das ist ja damals vor 30 Jahren völlig normal gewesen:m


Gibt ja aber net nur alte Säcke wie mich ;-)))

Daher auch Hinweis auf Ausland.....


----------



## bazawe (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ja, als ich Anfang der 70er mit der Fischerei begann war das der Standard auf alle Räuber, sogar Forellen wurden mit lebenden Elritzen sehr erfolgreich befischt.


----------



## KxKx2 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ja, leider sterben die alten Säcke langsam aus:c


----------



## Ørret (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ja im Ausland wo es erlaubt ist angel  ich mit lebenden Köfi(Überbeissermontage). Im Gewässern meines Vereins ist es verboten und damit hab ich auch kein Problem. Ich habe mit toten Köfi nicht wirklich das Gefühl das ich weniger fange, deshalb finde ich das Verbot nicht weiter tragisch.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Selbstverständlich habe ich früher mit lebenden Köfis geangelt und tue dies noch heute, zumindest dort wo die Chance erwischt zu werden gering ist!
Nach meiner Ansicht gerade beim Waller, der Köder überhaupt.
Kleine Walle bis ca.1m gehen auch auf tote Köfis, bei großen Fischen fault der tote Köfi eher vom Haken, als das sich da einer zum Biss verleiten lässt!
Ich habe da mal eine Rechnung aufgemacht, speziell für die weichgekochten Heulsusen, die dieses Vorgehen für ach so verwerflich halten.
Wenn ich ein Wochenende mit toten Köfis angle, brauche ich, damit überhaupt eine gewisse Fängigkeit gegeben ist, mindestens ca. 20 Köfis.
Die dann natürlich alle tot sind!
Mit einer von mir bevorzugten Maulanköderung (lebend!) mit einem großen Einzelhaken, brauche ich ganze zwei Köfis.
Und diese kann ich  wenn kein Biss erfolgte, nach dem We sogar wieder schwimmen lassen.
Im besten, für den Köfi schlimmsten Fall, sind dann nur 2 Fische gestorben, anstelle von 20 
vorsorglich nach Gesetz getöteten Köfis!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2017)

Terence Drill schrieb:


> Alter Miesepeter.
> *Wo bleibt dann der Spaß?*



Der ist doch zu solchen Themen schon vor Jahrzehnten abhanden gekommen. 

Mit dem Verbot verhält es sich doch eher wie mit der Richtgeschwindigkeit auf Autobahnen. Wirklich verbindlich sehen das die allerwenigsten Zeitgenossen. 

Erst unlängst habe ich einen Angler an einem gestauten, aber dennoch strömenden Bereich eines Flusses gefragt, warum sich seine Pose so sonderbarerweise gegen die Fließrichtung bewegen würde... Der arme Kerl wurde ganz verlegen.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Passiert mir heute sogar noch. :q
> 
> Manchmal übersehe ich den Biss einer Grundel..und plötzlich hängt dann noch ne grössere Grundel dran..oder auch mal nen Zander.



Dieses Phänomen scheint gar nicht so selten zu sein. Derartige Vorfälle hatte ich auch schon häufiger. Sachen gibt es!


----------



## dcpolo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Oh ja, als Kröte an einem Schlossgraben mit kleinen Moderlieschen auf Barsch- und das dazu auch noch schwarz  Gut, dass wir damals noch strafunmündig waren.
 Die Moderlieschen hat uns damals ein Nachbarsopa aus seinem Gartenteich geschenkt.

Haben unfassbar gut gefangen damals und es war super spannend, wenn man schon ein paar Sekunden vor dem Biss gesehen hat, dass bald was passieren wird!


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Jop hab ich, allerdings fange ich mit toten köfi meiner Meinung nach sehr gut Zander und Hecht.
Und um einen Unterschied zu erkennen habe ich nicht oft genug mit lebenden geangelt.


----------



## hecht99 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

In einigen Situationen sind gewisse "Zuckungen" des Köfis einfach tödlich für die Räuber!!! Daher ist mein Lieblingsköfi der Giebel. Fachgerecht getötet!!! Durch seine Zähigkeit bewegt er sich aber zum Teil noch 2 oder 3 Stunden danach!!!

 5-10 Zentimeter für Zander (sind dann auch noch nicht zu hoch)

 15 - 25 Zentimeter für Wels (fast einzige Möglichkeit bei uns einen zu erwischen)


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



dcpolo schrieb:


> Oh ja, als Kröte an einem Schlossgraben mit kleinen Moderlieschen auf Barsch- und das dazu auch noch schwarz  Gut, dass wir damals noch strafunmündig waren.
> Die Moderlieschen hat uns damals ein Nachbarsopa aus seinem Gartenteich geschenkt.



Auf Barsch gibt es einfach nichts besseres. Da kommen Kunstköder nicht hin und tote Köderfische gleich zweimal nicht.


----------



## grubenreiner (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Für mich: "Ja"
In Spanien, da erlaubt habe ich auf Anraten des Guides für Hecht den Lebenden ausprobiert. Wenig erfolgreich, Am Ende stands ca. 10-1 für den toten Gezupften.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Nun sinds doch langsam mehr, als ich geschätzt hätte (meine Vermutung war so zwischen 50 und 60%)...

Spannend....


----------



## Zander Jonny (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



hecht99 schrieb:


> In einigen Situationen sind gewisse "Zuckungen" des Köfis einfach tödlich für die Räuber!!! Daher ist mein Lieblingsköfi der Giebel. Fachgerecht getötet!!! Durch seine Zähigkeit bewegt er sich aber zum Teil noch 2 oder 3 Stunden danach!!!
> 
> 5-10 Zentimeter für Zander (sind dann auch noch nicht zu hoch)
> 
> 15 - 25 Zentimeter für Wels (fast einzige Möglichkeit bei uns einen zu erwischen)



Also wenn ich mich hier mit einem noch zuckenden köfi erwischen lasse ist die Karte weg.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ja. Ich habe das schon freiwillig getan aber auch schon unfreiwillig ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=303714 )  

Ich muss bei dem Thema immer an die Geschichte eines Freundes denken, in dessen Junanglerzeit das bundesweite Verbot fiel. Der erzählt wenns ums Thema lebender Köfi geht immer folgende Geschichte: 



> Als Jungangler wurde uns immer eingetrichtert, sobald der Köderfisch an Aktivität nachlässt, muss man ihn wechseln. Der Jugendwart und andere erwachsene Vereinsmitglieder liefen rum und beobachteten unsere Posen. Wehe, der Köderfisch war nicht emsig am rumpaddeln, dann wurden wir sofort ermahnt, den Köderfisch auszutauschen. Lahme Köderfische fangen nicht, hieß es. Genau die gleichen Lehrmeister erzählten uns dann keine 2 Jahre später, der tote Köderfisch fängt mindestens genauso gut und sie hätten ohnehin schon immer mit totem Köderfisch geangelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



franz_16 schrieb:


> der erzählt wenns ums thema lebender köfi geht immer folgende geschichte:
> 
> 
> 
> > als jungangler wurde uns immer eingetrichtert, sobald der köderfisch an aktivität nachlässt, muss man ihn wechseln. Der jugendwart und andere erwachsene vereinsmitglieder liefen rum und beobachteten unsere posen. Wehe, der köderfisch war nicht emsig am rumpaddeln, dann wurden wir sofort ermahnt, den köderfisch auszutauschen. Lahme köderfische fangen nicht, hieß es. Genau die gleichen lehrmeister erzählten uns dann keine 2 jahre später, der tote köderfisch fängt mindestens genauso gut und sie hätten ohnehin schon immer mit totem köderfisch geangelt.



herrlich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

@Thomas, deine Statistik wird sich schon noch verändern, spätestens wenn die Kids aus der Schule kommen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

man merkt, wie alt wir sind (davon ab an meine Schulzeit denkend: da wär ich sicher mitm Schmartfon eher hier in der Abstimmung gewesen als im Unterricht aufzupassen ;-))


----------



## bombe20 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ja. Ich habe meinen ersten Hecht als teenie mit lebenden köderfisch gefangen. Das war im Osten usus. Und mit meinen 40 Jahren bin ich noch gar nicht so soll.


----------



## einsamergrinser (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Stellenweise sogar ungewollt beim Köfi s stippen geht der eine oder andere Räuber mal "ungewollt" an das zuvor bestückte Maiskorn oder Made. 
2 Fische auf einmal :/ 

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Eisbär14 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Zur guten alten Zeit war der lebende Köfi schon fast ein muss.Ob Hecht Aal oder Barsch, selbst größe Döbel wurden darauf gefangen.Wenn wir mit zwei drei Leuten unterwegs waren hatten wir immer ein zwei Ruten mit Köfi am Start.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Thomas, deine Statistik wird sich schon noch verändern, spätestens wenn die Kids aus der Schule kommen!


Ja. Bei diesem Thema gibt es meist einen klaren Schnitt zwischen älteren und jüngeren Anglern.

Die Älteren sind mit dem motorisch funktionierenden KöFi aufgewachsen, i.d.R. öfter gereist, wissen deswegen, dass das Verbot zwar auf dem Papier steht, die Realität auch in Deutschland oft eine ganz andere ist.

Die Jüngeren sind hingegen mit dem "alles böse"-Gedöns aufgewachsen und die Gehirnwäsche, dass das maximale Tierquälerei sei, ist voll verinnerlicht.


----------



## zotel (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Moin#h na klar,war halt "früher"so.Und Heute?

Petri  Frank


----------



## schomi (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ich habe schon mit lebenden Köderfisch geangelt.
Mit totem Köderfisch kann jeder angeln - der lebende musste erst mal vor jedem Ansitz gefangen werden.


----------



## bacalo (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Als 1996 das Angeln mit lebendem KöFi per Gesetz untersagt wurde, hatte ich schon einen gefestigten Charakter.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



bacalo schrieb:


> Als 1996 das Angeln mit lebendem KöFi per Gesetz untersagt wurde, hatte ich schon einen gefestigten Charakter.


"schon" durch "noch" ersetzen :m


----------



## Ørret (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ja im Ausland wo es erlaubt ist angel  ich mit lebenden Köfi(Überbeissermontage). Im Gewässern meines Vereins ist es verboten und damit hab ich auch kein Problem. Ich habe mit toten Köfi nicht wirklich das Gefühl,das ich weniger fange.Deshalb finde ich das Verbot nicht weiter tragisch.


----------



## mieze691 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Als ich mit dem Angeln anfing hat noch niemand an tote Köderfische gedacht,aber damals gabs auch noch nicht so viele Gutmenschen wie heute #c


----------



## Herbynor (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Hi mietze 691,
Du schreibst mir so aus der Seele.
Herby


----------



## Semmel_PB (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Eigentlich nicht, obwohl ich meine Prüfung 1982 gemacht habe und es ja da noch längerer Zeit erlaubt war.
Der Grund ist aber ganz simpel.....ich habe schlicht nicht mit Köderfisch auf Raubfisch geangelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Thomas, deine Statistik wird sich schon noch verändern, spätestens wenn die Kids aus der Schule kommen!
> 
> Jürgen


noch deutlich über 70% - nu wirds sichs langsam zeigen, wenn die gegessen haben und Hausaufgaben gemacht, ob Deine Vermutung stimmt ...


----------



## bombe20 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



mieze691 schrieb:


> Als ich mit dem Angeln anfing hat noch niemand an tote Köderfische gedacht,aber damals gabs auch noch nicht so viele Gutmenschen wie heute #c



Nach meiner Wahrnehmung sind es gar nicht so viele. Ich halte das für Partikularinteressen einer Minderheit, die außer fordern nichts leisten.


----------



## dreampike (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Hi, 
ich habe als Jugendlicher noch vor dem Verbot damals (das war in der damaligen BRD aber deutlich vor 1996, war das nicht 1986?) genau  1x mit lebendem Köderfisch auf Hecht geangelt und das war auch das letzte Mal. Mir hat es damals schon in der Seele wehgetan, einen lebenden Fisch derart zu quälen und ihn leiden zu sehen, nur um einen anderen Fisch zu fangen. Seither fische ich ausschließlich mit Kunstköder, also GuFi/ Blinker und Fliege und kann mich über meine Fangstatistik keineswegs beklagen. Vermutlich hätte ich mit lebenden Köderfisch eher weniger gefangen, weil es ja auch sehr umständlich ist. Erst mal KöFis besorgen/ angeln, Köderfischeimer mitschleppen, Ausbringen, warten an einer Stelle, Stelle wechseln mit ganzem Gedöns...

Da bin ich mit Fliege/ Blinker doch um einiges schneller. Kann immer und überall sofort zu fischen beginnen, klappere eine größere Fläche ab, kann mehr erfolgsträchtige Stellen in kürzerer Zeit befischen und schleppe nicht so viel mit mir rum. Wenn ich einen (untermaßigen ) Hecht gefangen habe, dank widerhakenloser Haken schnell abhaken und sofort mit dem gleichen Köder weiterfischen... Und ich brauche kein schlechtes Gewissen gegenüber den Köderfischen zu haben!


Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Glyde (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ja,
bis Mitte der 80iger


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

ich für meinen Teil habe noch nie mit lebendem Köfi geangelt, altersbedingt auch nie erlaubt gewesen |supergri

hingegen denken Vater und Opa an die Angelei auf Hecht mit lebendem Köfi gern zurück und berichten von besseren Fangerfolgen... |kopfkrat


----------



## arcidosso (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Natürlich habe ich mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt. Das war eben die Standardmethode vor der Wobbler- oder gar Gummizeit. Köderfische waren Rotaugen, Gründlinge ( ja, die gab es wirklich) und gekaufte kleine Forellen. Eimer und Sauerstoffpumpe gehörten zur perfekten Ausrüstung. 
Mit allen funktionierte es hervorragend. Bei den Forellen es ein Problem. Ihre Lebendigkeit und das Ziehen zur Wasseroberfläche  ließ die Schnur absolut vertüddeln. 
Dann kam das Verbot . Und ... ? Trotz der Beachtung dieses Gesetzes wurden  die Fänge nicht schlechter. 
Dementsprechend habe ich nicht die geringsten Schwierigkeiten , es beizubehalten. Für ein erneute Freigabe des lebenden Köderfisches würde ich nicht plädieren. 
Habe schon manches Mal Gewissensbisse ,die Köderfische vor deren Einsatz abzustechen. Der Einsatz des lebenden Köderfisches ist dennoch wesentlich inhumaner und -wie gesagt - fangtechnisch nicht notwendig.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Hallo,

bei uns wurde der lebende Köderfisch 1985 verboten. Das letzte Mal habe ich ca. 1982 ,  also vor 35 Jahren damit gefischt, da ich schon in den 1970ern merkte, dass ich mit der Spinnangel den mit Köderfisch ansitzenden Anglern gegenüber haushoch im Vorteil war.
Anmerken möchte ich noch, dass ich, wenn ich mit der Spinnangel unterwegs bin, auf Hecht fische.
Soll ich jetzt mit ja oder mit nein stimmmen? 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mitschman (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ich hab's noch nie getan, und ich finde das Verbot auch richtig. Obwohl ich kein Gutmensch bin!
Eher so ein Mittelmensch


----------



## JottU (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Solange es erlaubt war in D immer. Da wo es heutzutage erlaubt ist (in meinem Fall zB Polen), ziehe ich auch den lebenden vor.


----------



## Franky (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Mir geht's da wie Franzl - sowohl freiwillig (und legal) sowie unfreiwillig... Ein Dorsch hat sich den Wittling geschnappt, den ich mit Watti geschleppert hatte.. Wollte nicht loslassen - Pech gehabt!


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ja früher .. die gute alte Zeit ... ich noch als KInd ... was haben wir da geangelt und gefangen! GEFANGEN!!! Unglaublich .. ich sage es euch ...
Und alles war ja erlaubt!
Da hat es noch Spaß gemacht, das Angeln!
Da habe ich sogar noch mit der Schrottflinte vom Großvater auf den Hecht am Wehr geschossen! Darf man auch nicht mehr oder? ScheiZZZe ... 
GEFANGEN, ich sage es euch! unglaublich, ich sage es euch ...
Gnade der früher Geburt! Schade, dass ich noch so jung bin, sonst hätte ich noch 10 Jahre länger am Angeln Spaß haben können, damals ...
Damals hat es ja noch nicht mal einen gestört, wenn ich FISCHEN gegangen bin und bei der Menge an Drills hat es keinen gestört, dass es tatsächlich noch SPORT war ... 
und wenn jemand "Petri HEIL" gesagt hat, hat man Danke gesagt und kam sich nicht gleich als Nazi vor ...

Naja .. jetzt macht es ja keinen Spaß ... das Angeln mehr, wir sitzen stattdessen zu Thomas seiner Freude nun hier und weinen der guten alten Zeit nach ..
die aber war auch sowas von gut, UNGLAUBLICH


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt.



Dito..natürlich lebendig

Mit Karauschen oder Rotaugen auf Hecht,mit Ukels auf Barsch und Döbel.

Lebendköfi auf Barsch und Döbel, halte ich auch heute noch, in best.Situationen für unschlagbar.

Leider Geschichte..[emoji35]


----------



## Damyl (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

War meine Lieblingsangelart. Seit der verboten ist, macht mir angeln nur noch halb so viel Spass.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

^

Die haben es mit dem Verbot echt geschafft einen nervös zu machen beim Angeln.#t
Dabei war es sonst so entspannend.:m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

[emoji28]


----------



## iXware (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

es war in der DDR ganz normal und auch nicht verboten mit lebendem Köderfisch zu angeln, daher habe auch ich damit Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## HinnerkThun (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Also ich gehöre ja wohl eindeutig zur jüngeren Generationen, zum Anfang habe nur mit toten oder mit Gufi/Wobbler etc.. Aber ich habe mal mit einen Bekannten auch die Erfahrung gemacht das lebende besser sind . ( am besten Goldfische  )


----------



## Angler9999 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Selbst in Bayern war das früher völlig legal. 
Besser wäre die Abstimmung auf einen aktuellen Zeitraum abzufragen.
Irgendwann fand ich es aber nicht mehr waidgerecht mit lebenden zu Angeln.


----------



## junglist1 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Angele nur noch selten mit Köderfisch. Beim Jährlichen Abangeln am 31.12 gehört es für mich aber dazu das was an der Pose zappelt.
Darum gehe ich nach der Devise "Wo kein Kläger da kein Richter"
Und ja, der lebende Köderfisch fängt x mal besser als ein toter wenn dieser nicht aktiv geführ wird. Wer was anderes sagt der lügt oder hat keine Ahnung ;-)


----------



## Mozartkugel (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

hab auch schon mit lebenden Köderfischen geangelt (Aale so um die 20cm). Bevor jetzt der große Aufschrei kommt... das war vor gut 10 Jahren in den USA, damals ging es vom Kutter aus auf Striper (= Wolfsbarsche?)


----------



## MarkusZ (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Hab ich schonmal gemacht. Ist aber schon sehr lange her.

Lebender Köderfisch wurde mir als Jungangler damals so beigebracht.

Hab aber relativ schnell gemerkt, dass das nicht mein Ding ist und hab es dann wieder gelassen.

Ein paar Jahre später wurde es dann sowieso zur "verbotenen Fangmethode" erklärt und war damit illegal.

Auch beim Wallerangeln im Ausland hab ich auf Köderfische verzichtet und mit Kunstköder, Kalmari oder Wurm trotzdem ziemlich gut gefangen.

Auch auf Tarpon nur Spinn-oder Fliegenfischen.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich in Zukunft mal wieder mit Köderfisch angeln wollte.


----------



## MarkusZ (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



> Striper (= Wolfsbarsche?)



Gleiche Gattung, aber andere Art


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Als ich Mitte/Ende der 60er Jahre mit dem Angeln angefangen habe, wurde überall mit lebendem Köderfisch auf Hecht geangelt. Mir wurde damals als junger Steppke beigebracht, das kein Hecht einen toten Köderfisch jemals fressen würde.

 Vom Verein gesponsert habe ich dann Anfang der 70er Jahre einen Lehrgang zur Prüfungsvorbereitung besucht, dort wurde noch unterrichtet, wie man einen lebenden Köderfisch waidgerecht anködert.

 Nachdem der lebende Köderfisch verboten wurde, hatte ich noch einige Jahre eine offizielle Genehmigung weiterhin aus Hegezwecke mit lebendem Köderfisch auf Hecht zu angeln, musste dafür aber eine genaue Statistik (Fänge und Schneidertage sowie Wetter, Bisse und Größe der Köderfische) führen. Diese Genehmigung wurde dann später nicht mehr ausgestellt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

interessant, hast du mit toten Köderfisch schlechter gefangen?


----------



## rippi (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Da wo es erlaubt ist ja, da wo es nicht erlaubt ist, bisher glaube ich noch nicht, denke aber darüber nach, damit anzufangen trotzdem mit dem lebenden Köfi zu angeln. Es ist ethisch für mich eigentlich nicht hinnehmbar, den Fisch zu töten um ihn dann wenn nichts beisst einfach nachher ins Wasser  zu werfen. Da köder ich ihn lieber lebend an, natürlich so, dass er anschließen den geringsten Schaden von sich trägt. Das Gesetz ist mehr als unsinnig und lebensfeindlich, weshalb es ich es als nicht unterstützenswert ansehe.


----------



## Tiger65 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Also bis Ende der 80er Jahren war es ja erlaubt und normal mit lebenden Köfi.Habe mit toten Köfi teils bessere Erfolge gehabt.


----------



## feederbrassen (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Früher genau so wie heute, Lippen anködern lebend und für alle anderen,, Systeme " tot.


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> interessant, hast du mit toten Köderfisch schlechter gefangen?



Was Hecht und Zander anbelangt ein klares Nein. Aber größere Barsche und Forellen waren mit lebenden Köderfischen eindeutig einfacher, besser und schneller in den Kescher zu bitten. Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass die damals auch alle in der Küche landeten. Die Einsicht nicht mehr jeden Fisch mitzunehmen kam erst später, aber unabhängig vom entsprechenden Verbot.


----------



## Jose (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich in Zukunft mal wieder mit Köderfisch angeln wollte.



aber ja doch. 
werd ich wo immer es nicht verboten ist.


----------



## Greinersepp (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Wir haben als Kinder immer mit lebenden Koppen am Fluß gut gefangen, war ca 1962.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Früher war es erlaubt und hat auch keinen Bürger gestört.
Da war Hechtangeln mit gesetztem lebendigen Köfi der Standard, und ich habe so auch die ersten Hechte gefangen.
Gleichzeitig auch so beschaulich und kontemplativ wie heute z.B. noch beim Karpfenangeln. Einfach hinlegen, faulenzen, Gedanken schweifen lassen. 
Nebenbei Fische fangen, kein technisches Hochrüsten und Wettrüsten notwendig. Das geht heute nicht mehr bzw. ist verboten ...
Heute sind Kunstköderköderkataloge angesagt, die jeden Modekram übertreffen.

Wo es nicht verboten ist und die Hechte gerade mäkelig sind oder ich faulenzen möchte - würde ich immer wieder. Außerdem will ich es wieder entverboten haben.


----------



## el.Lucio (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ja hab ich schon öfter.


War letztes Jahr an einem See in D als Gastangler und wurde von einem Amtsträger kontrolliert. Auf Nachfrage wie ich auf Hecht fischen würde, antwortete ich mit köfi (tot natürlich). Seine Antwort: da muss ein lebender dran sonst fängst hier nix |bigeyes

Soviel zum Verbot... Interessiert die wenigsten


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Auf Grund meines Alters habe ich jahrelang - bis zum Verbot - mit lebenden Köderfisch geangelt.
Hechte habe ich deutlich mehr mit lebenden Köderfisch als jetzt gefangen.
Auf Zander fische ich eigentlich schon immer mit Fetzen.
Ich könnte sagen, ich fische eigentlich nur lebend, weil wenn ich tot bin, kann ich nicht mehr fischen ( grins ) !


----------



## harzsalm (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Als ich 1956 mit dem Angeln angefangen habe,sind wir mit einer Flaschenreuse (MARTINI) mit Brotkrumen zu einem See geradelt und haben dort Elritzen gefangen.Ein alter Honigeimer wurde für den Transport verwendet.Der Eimer mit Löcher im Deckel wurde vor unserem Haus in einem Bach- Forellenfluss gegen Diebstahl versteckt.Die Elritze brauchte kaltes Flußwasser mit viel Sauerstoff.

Zur Anwendung kamen die Elritzen an unserer Talsperre, Haken in die Rückenflosse oder auch an die  Lippe.Barsch und Hecht wurden hier mit gut gefangen.Bin so gar mal Jugend-Anglerkönig durch die Elritzen geworden.Mein Fang 6 Barsche mit Lebendköder!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> .
> Ich könnte sagen, ich fische eigentlich nur lebend, weil wenn ich tot bin, kann ich nicht mehr fischen ( grins ) !


#6#6#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Jose schrieb:


> aber ja doch.
> werd ich wo immer es nicht verboten ist.



Dito. Und zusätzlich auch da, wo ich nicht erwischt werden kann.


----------



## Twistesee Angler (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ja, ich habe auch mit lebenden Köderfischen geangelt, zu der Zeit wo es noch erlaubt war, und ich habe definitiv mehr Hechte gefangen als heute mit Spinner oder toten KöFi.


----------



## Uwe S. (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Grundelgott schrieb:


> Mein Verein hat derzeit etwa 40 aktive Mitglieder. Würde da jeder "mal nen kleinen Baum umlegen der im Weg ist", sähe unser kleiner Baggersee schon anders aus. Ein Verein in der Nähe hat über 500 Mitglieder...
> Gemeinschaft braucht Regeln, je dichter wir hausen, desto mehr davon brauchen wir damit nicht alles doof wird.




Hm, da ist was dran. Aber, wenn durch übertriebenen falsch verstandenen Tierschutz Überpopulationen der Biber kilometerweit ganze Flussufer kahl schlagen, dann ist das alles nicht so wild, ja sogar ganz natürlich... #q Dieses, unser Land tut einem immer mehr Leid....


----------



## LänglicherLeng (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Als ich mit der Angelei begonnen habe (mit 7 Jahren), durfte ich mit einer Friedfischangel bei meinem Vater mitangeln. Mit 12 bin ich in den Anglerverband eingetreten, durfte von da an mit zwei Friedfischangeln auch alleine losziehen. 
Mit 14 hab ich dann die Raubfischprüfung gemacht aber höchst selten mit lebenden Köfi geangelt. Das war damals zwar ganz normal und auch erlaubt, auf die Idee einen Köfi abzudengeln wäre damals auch niemand gekommen. Aber ich muss  dazu sagen, dass mir das Angeln mit lebenden Köfi nie wirklich gefallen hat. Ich bin eher ein aktiver Angler, mein Interesse galt demnach dem Kunstköder. Damals ging es fast nur mit Spinner, Wobbler und Blinker. So mit 16/17 lernte ich mit der Fliegenrute umzugehen. Bis heute bin ich ein aktiver Angler gebliben, setze in Norwegen zwar ab und zu auch Fetzenköder oder Köfi an der Montage ein, bevorzuge aber Gufis und Pilker. 
Ganz ehrlich, wüsste ich heute nicht, warum ich einen lebenden Köfi verwenden sollte, es gibt genug fängige Alternativen. Der Kunstköder oder ein toter Köfi an der Montage bewegt sich so wie ich das will. Da käme ich gar nicht auf die Idee einen lebenden Köfi anzustecken. der sich dann womöglich irgendwo im Unterwassergestrüpp verdrückt (die feige S..). #d#d#d


----------



## Seifert (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Sowohl in D als auch in NL habe ich vor dem Verbot mit lebenden Koefi's geangelt,auf Hecht.
Wider Erwarten gab's bei den Fangerfolgen keine Unterschiede, auf Totfisch beissen Hechte nach meiner Erfahrung gleich gut.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Hallo,



> Ganz ehrlich, wüsste ich heute nicht, warum ich einen lebenden Köfi verwenden sollte, es gibt genug fängige Alternativen.



Sehe ich auch so.

Ich kenne zwar schon Gewässer wo zu manchen Zeiten Angler mit Köderfischen oder Fetzen deutlich erfolgreicher sind.

Würde mir trotzdem nicht einfallen, nen Köderfisch zu verwenden, nur weil auf Künstköder mal keiner beißen will.

Würde auch nicht in der Fliegenstrecke mit Brot oder Wurm angeln, nur weil die "Brückenforellen" nicht auf Fliege gehen wollen.

Ich sehe das eher wie Gottfried von Cramm :  "Ein Erfolg freut mich nur, wenn ich ihn redlich und fair errungen habe "

Wenn der Fisch mal schlauer ist, macht es mir nichts aus ein "Gracious Loser" zu sein.

Wenn andere sich da lieber Lance Armstrong als Vorbild nehmen, ist das deren Sache.


----------



## Hecht32 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Was gab es schöneres, als eine Schleie die den Hechtschwimmer Richtung Seemitte zog! Wenn plötzlich der Köderfisch unruhig wurde und kurz darauf die Pose verschwand!
Ja, ich habe mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt und ja, ich würde es auch heute noch machen, wenn es erlaubt wäre.
Nur wegen den zu erwartenden Konsequenzen mach ich es nicht mehr. 
Ich fange nicht weniger, aber es ist nicht mehr so schön:r   wobei,  Wallerangeln ohne lebendem Köfi , des is ja wie alkoholfreies Bier!


----------



## D3rFabi (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

holla, von cramm.....dein ernst? ;+ tu dem guten mann nicht noch mehr unrecht, als ihm ohnehin schon wiederfahren ist |pftroest:

im übrigen benutze ich ziemlich oft den lebenden köderfisch - zum barschangeln gibt es einfach keinen besseren köder #d wenn man sich nicht ganz dumm anstellt, kann man diese art der angelei auch fast komplett gefahrenfrei ausüben. auch als ausgesprochener gutmensch |wavey:


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

.....Karauschen haben ganz schön lange durchgehalten!
Handgroß und meine Hand ist groß      101Hecht

wir haben auch die angeditschten goldfische vom zooladen bekommen.
Brachte abba kein spass mehr alle paar min ein Räuber am band zu bekommen.

Büschen Mehl mit an See einen Köderfisch stippen und ab geht die wilde fahrt

das waren noch zeiten


----------



## Vanner (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ja, hab ich früher schon gemacht und mache ich teilweise heute noch. Waller im Stillwasser auf toten Köfi zu fangen, ist fast unmöglich, Babywaller mal ausgenommen.


----------



## Petterson (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

War ja früher (auch im "Westen") erlaubt und üblich. Und wenn ich mit KöFi geangelt habe, waren es auch meistens lebende; nur an der Lippe angeködert und nicht ausgeworfen sondern mit langer Rute gesetzt oder ganz leicht rausgeschlenzt hab´ich am Baggersee auch gut Hecht gefangen. Aber ganz ehrlich vermisse ich ihn überhaupt nicht mehr; vielleicht auch, weil ich schon seit langem fast ausschließlich am Fließwasser fische, und da funktioniert der mit Styropor gepeppte, auftreibende tote Köfi nach meiner Erfahrung genauso gut. 
Übrigens fällt mir da ein, dass die Wallerangler in dem Verein, in dem ich zu meiner Jugendzeit gefischt habe, fast ausschließlich mit totem Köderfisch geangelt haben: wegen der Duftspur eingeschnitten, Bauchhöhle aufgeschnitten und Gedärme bisserl ´rausgequetscht oder einfach nach dem Anködern mal `draufgetreten.


----------



## macman (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Hallo 
Ja, am Anfang wo es noch nicht verboten war. Lippe angeködert oder Rückenflosse.

Am Rhein ging auf toten Köfi mehr (wegen den schissis die sich in den Steinpackungen versteckt haben, ein Tipp damals von einem Kontroller „ schneid die schwanzflosse etwas ab|bigeyes, und zupf alle 5min nach“.)

Am See Unschlagbar auf Hecht mit der Pose Lebend Top.#6#6 

Was mich ärgert kein Setzkescher mehr, keine Lebendhäterung am Wasser, keine mit nahme von lebenden Fischen.

Ich hab jetzt im schnitt Abends um 22.00 Uhr 20Köfis einen drauf gegeben. Am morgen 0,5 Hechte oder 1 Zander gefangen.
Früher 3 lebende für den  Haken und um 24 Uhr eingepackt und hatte einen schönen Hecht für die Pfanne aber noch 3 konnten wieder schwimmen.:vik:
Auf Barsch hab ich noch nie gezielt mit Lebenden geangelt. Macht mich gerade neugierig. Leider gehts ja in D nicht mehr.

Gruß Marco


----------



## thanatos (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Klar kann man mit toten Köfis Hechte fangen - #6
 -*in Holland-* durch das ewige C&R könnte man auch mit ´nem abgenagtem Kotlettknochen Erfolg haben ,Hungersnöte
 machen vieles möglich . 
 Leider haben unsere Hechte damit kein Problem 
 und würden so ´ne krepierte Sprotte nicht mal mit 
 dem A...h angucken .


----------



## UMueller (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ja damals als es noch erlaubt war, muss so bis Mitte der 80er gewesen sein. Lippenanköderung oder knapp unter der Rückenflosse eingehakt war meine Methode. Glaube heute noch das uns die Lebendfischaufzieher das Verbot eingebrockt haben. Diese Methode ist einfach abstoßend.


----------



## Mirko40 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Moin,

als ich Mitte der 80er als kleiner Jungspund mit dem angeln angefangen habe(im Osten)ging es wie wahscheinlich bei allen mit dem Wurm los ,Barsch,Aal(damals sogar noch vom Ufer aus:q).
Ansonsten haben wir uns von den Fischern ein Ruderboot (die großen schweren)ausgeliehen und sind damit raus gerudert.
Wir wollten doch auch im Bodden Hechte fangen.
Auf Lebendköder ist bei uns keiner gekommen.
Blech war die 1. Wahl.

Und auch heute noch ist Blech und jetzt auch Gummi die erste Wahl--bin halt ein Spinner:vik:

Mirko


----------



## Herbert48 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Habe meine Barsche und Zander jahrelang nur mit lebenden Köderfischen gefangen. Allerdings nur die Lippenköderung angewandt. 
Würde das auch heute noch in der Wildnis wo die Aufseher nicht hinkommen so machen.
Einige Zander nach dem Verbot auch auf tote Köderfische gefangen, aber bei weiten nicht so viele.
Barsche auf toten Köderfischen noch nie. 
Rückenköderung oder Fische aufziehen hab ich nie gemacht. Das ist einfach nur pervers.  
Dem Aal ist es egal ob der Köderfisch tot ist, der darf nur keine Leichenstarre haben. Tot ist da sogar noch besser. 
Das kann man aber umgehen, wenn man die Köderfische einige Stunden vor dem Angeln tötet und in den Kühlschrank legt.
Die Leichenstarre ist dann weg und setzt auch nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Die Zahl derjenigen, die schon Erfahrung haben mit dem Köder und Methoden scheint sich nun aber auf deutlich mehr als 70% zu stabilisieren..

Zumindest bis jetzt...

Auffallend auch, dass die 300 Stimmen recht schnell erreicht wurden, das Thema scheint Angler immer noch zu beschäftigen..

Interessant wie immer beim Angeln mit den individualistischen Anglern:
Dass trotz der recht klaren Zahl von über 70% "Köder und Methode bereits verwendet" in der Diskussion genauso hart und emotional die Einsatzmöglichkeit abgelehnt wie gefordert wird..

Normalerweise ändert sich erfahrungsgemäß ab ca. 300 Stimmen am Ergebnis nur noch marginal etwas bei unseren redaktionellen Umfragen.

Wir haben aber im Normalfall auch mehr als 2 Antwortmöglichkeiten und nicht jedes Thema spaltet so sehr.

Von daher bin ich mal gespannt , wie das weiter geht, oder ob es bei den doch deutlichen weit über 70% bleiben wird....


----------



## kgbbg (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Als ich vor fast 60 Jahren mit dem Angeln begonnen habe, war der lebende Köfi gang und gäbe. Also, wie gelernt, so angewendet - daß das dann verboten wurde ist tw. auch einzusehen, also hab´ich es sein gelassen. Heute ist es für mich viel interessanter, ein Stück tote Materie so zu animieren, daß der Räuber sie für echt hält und zubeißt. Frei nach dem Motto: Wer mit Kunst-köder Erfolg hat, ist eben ein Künstler...


----------



## Ural49 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ich hab' früher, als es noch erlaubt war, auch mit lebenden Köfi geangelt. Selbst am Forellenteich wurden sie verkauft und eingesetzt.

Gruss, Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



kgbbg schrieb:


> . Frei nach dem Motto: Wer mit Kunst-köder Erfolg hat,* ist eben ein Künstler.*..


Gute Definition, die auch ich als "Spinner" unterschreiben würde (ohne den Köfi verunglimpfen zu wollen)
:q:q


----------



## wutz (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

hab meine prüfung 1984 gemacht 
damals wars noch erlaubt
gemacht habe ich es auch
 hab auch meine ersten hechte so gefangen


----------



## bootszander (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Als ich so um die 1960 anfing zu angeln war alles viel anders. Der lebende köderfisch war gang und gebe auf raubfisch. Am main kenne ich eine stelle (rinne) in der die zander stehen. Tote köderfische können dort verwesen aber ein lebender ukelei kam nicht mal auf grund. An der ausländischen donau wird heute noch mit lebenden köderfischen geangelt. Und nicht nur das, sie stechen den haken durch die augen damit er besser hält. (Das ist tierqulerrei hoch drei). Ob bei dennen der tierschutz jemals ankommt? Das rabschisch angeln ist dort zwar mittlerweile verboten, wird aber weiterihn gemacht und tolleriert.


----------



## Double2004 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant wie immer beim Angeln mit den individualistischen Anglern:
> Dass trotz der recht klaren Zahl von über 70% "Köder und Methode bereits verwendet" in der Diskussion genauso hart und emotional die Einsatzmöglichkeit abgelehnt wie gefordert wird..



Ich wüsste nicht, was daran "interessant" sein soll. Um einen thematischen Bezug zu der genannten Diskussion herzustellen, hätte die Frage anders formuliert sein müssen, wie z.B. "Angelst du trotz des Verbotes mit lebendem Köderfisch?". 

Die hier gestellte Frage hat mit der Diskussion über das gesprochene Urteil rein gar nichts zu tun.|uhoh:

Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Die hier gestellte Frage hat mit der Diskussion über das gesprochene Urteil rein gar nichts zu tun.|uhoh:


Hab ich auch nie behauptet, nur dass der Thread der Anlass für die Umfrage war.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir einfach mal die Frage, wer schon mit lebendem Köfi überhaupt selber mal geangelt hat, also auch aus praktischer Erfahrung heraus mitdiskutieren kann, oder  wer nur auf theoretischer Basis diskutiert.


----------



## Reg A. (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> PS: Das Alter derjenigen die noch nie mit lebendem Köfi geangelt wäre noch interessant. Vmtl. viele Jünglinge darunter, die schon mit Bambi und ähnlichem Kram aufgewachsen sind.



Naja, da Bambi (der Walt-Disney-Film) aus den frühen 40ern ist, dürfte so ziemlich jeder hier damit aufgewachsen sein  Oder war der im Osten verboten, da vom kapitalistischen Klassenfeind schlechthin produziert?
Ich habe z.B. noch nie mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt, würde mich mit Ende 30 aber auch nicht mehr als Jüngling betiteln. Als ich Ende der 80er mit dem Angeln angefangen habe, war der lebende Köderfisch hier im Westen bereits verboten, und im Ausland habe ich damals noch nicht geangelt. Bin dann auch sehr schnell zum reinen Spinn- und Fliegenfischer mutiert, weshalb sich mir bis heute die Frage nach der Verwendung eines lebenden Köderfisches nie gestellt hat. Ein moralisches Problem mit selbiger habe ich aber nicht (sofern der Köfi schonend angeködert wurde).


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Naja, da Bambi (der Walt-Disney-Film) aus den frühen 40ern ist, dürfte so ziemlich jeder hier damit aufgewachsen sein Oder war der im Osten verboten,....



Natürlich!

Ihr musstet euch das echt reinziehen?|bigeyes
Nun wird mir einiges klar.:m

PS: Ich habe tatsächlich erst lange nach der Wende davon gehört. Bei uns waren Wilhelm Busch Geschichten angesagt und die kann ich heute noch empfehlen!#6


----------



## Reg A. (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Aber klar doch! Täglich einmal, gleich nach dem Absingen von "Ich ess' Blumen" (der inoffiziellen Vegetarier-Veganer-Hymne), behördlich verordnet! Oder war ich einfach an einer komischen Schule?


----------



## blassauge (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Also mal zurück zur Umfrage. Sicherlich interessant zu sehen wieviele schon mal mit lebendigem KöFi geangelt haben, aber was wird mit der Umfrage bezweckt? Das ist doch wieder "Wasser auf die Mühlen" der Baumknutscher und Angelverbots-Initiatoren. 

*Das müssen wir doch nicht haben oder? *

Ich weiß dass viele hier schon geschrieben haben, dass sie früher so geangelt haben als es noch erlaubt war, aber am Ende nutzen unsere "Gegner" doch nur das Ergebis für ihre Zwecke. Die Hintergründe die zum Ergebis geführt haben interessieren dann doch keinen.  

Sorry aber ich halte nichts von diesen Umfragen. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Bei uns waren Wilhelm Busch Geschichten angesagt und die kann ich heute noch empfehlen!#6



Musste ich mir zu meiner Schulzeit oft reinziehen. Busch wohnte etwa 40 J bei uns im Landkreis und ist hier auch geboren.

Zum Thema....habe auch schon mit lebenden Köfis geangelt, ist aber schon etwas her. Habe auch aus Neugier einen Test über einige Angeltage gemacht....gleiche Bedingungen, gleiche Stelle. Auf Zander waren die Lebenden dem toten Köfi überlegen. Beim Barsch war der lebende Köfi noch klarer überlegen. An unseren Vereinsgewässern würde ich aber nicht mit lebenden Köfi angeln, da zu riskant. Auch wenn man damit sicherlich mehr Erfolg hätte, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



bastido schrieb:


> Allerdings nervt es schon gewaltig, dass immer gleich der Zeigefinger erhoben wird, ohne die eigenen Maßstäbe in Relation zu setzen.


#6#6#6#6


----------



## einsamergrinser (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



bastido schrieb:


> Und für die Stinkeleber musste vorher welches Tier, im Zweifelsfall unwürdig, leben und sterben? Hier hat eben jeder seine eigenen ethischen Grundsätze und die seien ihm auch zugestanden. Allerdings nervt es schon gewaltig, dass immer gleich der Zeigefinger erhoben wird, ohne die eigenen Maßstäbe in Relation zu setzen.


Wenn du dies mit deinen "ethischen Grundsätzen" hinterfrägst!? Dann gehst du selbige ein, indem du zum angeln ans Wasser gehst.



gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## zokker (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ist ja echt lustig hier.

Natürlich haben zu DDR Zeiten alle  mit lebend Fisch auf Hecht geangelt, und das wird hier auch heute noch praktiziert, besonders beim Eisangeln. Da brauch mir auch keiner kommen, mit toten fängt man genau so, das stimmt nicht.
Aal und Zander ist eine andere Geschichte, die werden vorher getoetet.


----------



## einsamergrinser (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



zander67 schrieb:


> Nein, ich war der, der mit lebenden Köderfisch geangelt hat.
> 
> Den anderen Quatsch gab es damals noch nicht.
> 
> VG


Quatsch ist ja nett ausgedrückt. Sitzt sicherlich mit deiner Bambusrute am Wasser und siehst deinen umherziehenden Kork Schwimmern zu.
Dein betitelter Quatsch ist sogenannter Fortschritt / Weiterentwicklung. Bleib ruhig sitzen wenn die anderen weitergehen *rolleyes*

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## einsamergrinser (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



zander67 schrieb:


> Du hast mich vollkommen falsch verstanden.
> 
> Ich meinte die biozertifizierten und gestreichelten Hühner.
> Damals rannten die Hühner auf dem Hof rum und kamen in den Topf wenn es im Konsum mal wieder nichts gab.
> ...


Stimmt ohne das Zitat war es anders zu deuten  mein Fehler. 

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

topp, wie ihr das geregelt habt untereinander!

Danke.
SUPER!!!!


----------



## Kutte1969 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

bis zum Verbot des lebenden Köfi gab es für mich keine Alternative, danach habe ich es mit Kunstködern versucht. Am Anfang waren es Wobbler mit Rasselkugeln, die den grössten Erfolg brachten, dann grosse Spinner... Die alten Räuber sind lernfähig.
Ich bleibe bei totem Köfi.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Hatte ich, aber nicht mehr. Klar, ich bin kein passionierter Raubfischangler, also gibt es wenig Sinn für mich dahinter auf Brassen mit Köfi zu angeln, auf der anderen Sache habe ich einfach (kurioserweise) eine eher gespaltene Beziehung ein lebendes Tier unter Todesangst mehrere Stunden zum Spaß am Haken dahin vegetieren zu lassen. Pragmatisch gesehen für den Kochtopfangler sicherlich das Mittel zum Zweck, ich kann es nachvollziehen. Zum Spaß, nicht mein Ding. 

Ich würde aber niemand anderen vorwerfen meiner Moral zu folgen, die durchaus widersprüchlich ist. ( Ich hältere ja auch und nehme an Wettkämpfen quasi teil)


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Bin wirklich erstaunt, wie wenig hier trotz Bambi-Mainstream auf Leiden, Schmerzen, Quälerei abdriften.
Aber das 


Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ... unter Todesangst mehrere Stunden zum Spaß am Haken dahin vegetieren zu lassen...


hab ich nicht erwartet. |kopfkrat


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> hab ich nicht erwartet. |kopfkrat



Meinste die Plötze wartet mit Haken im Rücken auf einen Kollegen zum Skat spielen ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ein lebendes Tier unter Todesangst




Nur mal als Denkanstoß.....
Tatsächliche Todesangst setzt das Wissen um´s eigene Ich und dessen Vergänglichkeit voraus.

Fische....Ich-Bewusstsein..... ?????

|wavey:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Nur mal als Denkanstoß.....
> Tatsächliche Todesangst setzt das Wissen um´s eigene Ich und dessen Vergänglichkeit voraus.
> 
> Fische....Ich-Bewusstsein..... ?????
> ...


 
Ich sprach von mir, meinem Bewusstsein und der Situationsempfindung des Tiers wie "ich" es mir vorstelle. Als Denkanstoß:

Ersetze Angst mit extremen Streß.

(Haben Hunde ein Ich-Bewusstsein ?)


----------



## Jose (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...Als Denkanstoß:
> 
> Ersetze Angst mit extremen Streß.
> 
> (Haben Hunde ein Ich-Bewusstsein ?)




weiß ich nicht, fänds aber toll, wenn angler_* nicht nur*_ ein ich-bewusstsein hätten :g


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Haben Hunde ein Ich-Bewusstsein ?



Dackel auf jeden Fall. Wer das leugnet, hatte noch nie einen! :m


----------



## glavoc (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Hunde (auch Dackel  ) sicher nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Andal schrieb:


> Dackel auf jeden Fall. Wer das leugnet, hatte noch nie einen! :m



Ich frag mich halt woher die klaren Anzeichen von Angst und Empfindungen herkommen. Gerade zu Silvester sucht mein Hund immer starken Rückhalt bei mir und sucht Quasi Schutz und das Gefühl von Sicherheit.

Die Art der Angst die er bei dem geknaller Entwickelt ist teils heftig und legt sich mit meiner Führsorge. Hunde haben doch aber kein "Ich Bewusstsein". Nicht falsch verstehen, ich wende das eben nur auf die Art der Argumentation eines Users an. Obwohl mir die Diskussion dazu eigtl. zu Mühseelig ist, ich schrieb ja das ich niemandem vorschreibe wie er zu handeln hat......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Jose schrieb:


> weiß ich nicht, fänds aber toll, wenn angler_* nicht nur*_ ein ich-bewusstsein hätten :g



Könnte ich in verschiedene Richtungen interpretieren. Ich spreche mich aber von Schuld und Moral frei, ich schrieb ja das ich niemanden Verurteile und mit mir Selbst im Zweikampf bin was solche Themen anbelangt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Todesangst ist doch Mist.

Wohl zu viel auf der HP von PETA geschmökert. Die Wortwahl sollte man vermeiden, wenn man auch in Zukunft angeln möchte.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Todesangst ist doch Mist.
> 
> Wohl zu viel auf der HP von PETA geschmökert.



Das unterstelle ich mal dir, weil du nur eine Meinung akzeptieren kannst und solch Art von Dikussionskultur nur von Hardlinern bekannt ist. #h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Hardliner?|uhoh: Ja ich ködere Fische an, auch wenn sie leben, Hunde nicht mal tot. :q


----------



## UMueller (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Tatsächliche Todesangst setzt das Wissen um´s eigene Ich und dessen Vergänglichkeit voraus.
> |wavey:


Glaub ich dir nicht. Tiere können doch Angst empfinden.Ist der urälteste Überlebensinstinkt schlechthin. Das fängt beim Einzeller schon an.Das müsste doch jeder wissen der zB. ein Haustier besitzt.Und wie schreckhaft Fische sein konnen? Muss man das einem Angler erklären ??#c;+ Ich sag mal der Fisch flieht aus Angst. Angst ist ein Urinstinkt.Und den sollen deiner Meinung nach nur Menschen haben ? Wo Instinkte doch eher Tieren nachgesagt werden.

PS. Wenn der lebende Köfi erlaubt wäre, würd ichs wieder tun.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Die Diskussion driftet arg ab.
Man kann doch einen Hund -Säuger, Warmblüter, empfindungsfähig, hochentwickelt ...und ich behaupte mal, in gewissem Maß intelligent- nicht mit einem Fisch vergleichen!
Die sind wenn, dann am ehesten mit Insekten vergleichbar.
Bitte bei den Fischen bleiben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



UMueller schrieb:


> Glaub ich dir nicht. Tiere können doch Angst empfinden.Ist der urälteste Überlebensinstinkt schlechthin. Das fängt beim Einzeller schon an.Das müsste doch jeder wissen der zB. ein Haustier besitzt.Und wie schreckhaft Fische sein konnen? Muss man das einem Angler erklären ??#c;+ Ich sag mal der Fisch flieht aus Angst. Angst ist ein Urinstinkt.Und den sollen deiner Meinung nach nur Menschen haben ? Wo Instinkte doch eher Tieren nachgesagt werden.
> 
> PS. Wenn der lebende Köfi erlaubt wäre, würd ichs wieder tun.



Wenn ein Fisch flieht ist er von seinem Selbsterhaltungstrieb motiviert. Angst ist ein Gefühl, wie Zorn, Trauer.


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Eben. Der Köderfisch hängt und will instinktiv weg. Darum zappelt er. Ihm da jetzt irgendwelche Empfindungen, Gefühle und überlegte Handlungen unterjubeln zu wollen ist Unfug.


----------



## ronram (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Die Zeiten, in denen der lebende Köderfisch erlaubt war, habe ich nicht miterlebt. 
Dafür bin ich zu jung. 

Ausprobieren würde ich es aber definitiv, wenn es nicht verboten wäre. 
Eine kleine Grundel an der Pose auf Barsch...das geht bestimmt gut ab.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Andal schrieb:


> Eben. Der Köderfisch hängt und will instinktiv weg. Darum zappelt er. Ihm da jetzt irgendwelche Empfindungen, Gefühle und überlegte Handlungen unterjubeln zu wollen ist Unfug.



Ist Angst ein Instinkt ? Wenn ja, dann steht er mit dem Verhalten doch im Zusammenhang ist keineswegs Unfug. Überlegte,weiterführende Handlung sind doch gar nicht teil der Diskussion, Abstraktion liegt Fischen garantiert fern. Streß und Extreme Angst aber wohl nicht und das kann ein Punkt sein warum man mit lebenden Köderfischen geangelt hatte, aber nach reichlich reflektieren für sich ausgeschlossen hat. (Heißt nicht das es falsch ist, es zu machen, aber eine eigene Ansicht muss sich nicht mit eurer Decken)


----------



## Guinst (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ich weiß nicht, ob es hier irgendwo schon steht, da ich mich nicht durch den ganzen Thread gearbeitet habe. 

Wie lange lebt der Koderfisch, der gehakt an der Angel hängt? 

Wie lange lebt ein Fisch mit derselben Verletzung durch denselben Haken an derselben Stelle wenn er frei schwimmen darf?

Ich weiß nicht, ob Angst, Stress oder sonstwas, aber irgendwas wird der Grund für die unterschiedliche Lebenserwartung sein.

Ich selbst hab noch nie mit lebendem Köfi geangelt und würde es auch nicht machen. Hab aber früher die Köfis für meinen Vater gestippt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ist Angst ein Instinkt ? Wenn ja, dann steht er mit dem Verhalten doch im Zusammenhang ist keineswegs Unfug. Überlegte,weiterführende Handlung sind doch gar nicht teil der Diskussion, Abstraktion liegt Fischen garantiert fern. Streß und Extreme Angst aber wohl nicht und das kann ein Punkt sein warum man mit lebenden Köderfischen geangelt hatte, aber nach reichlich reflektieren für sich ausgeschlossen hat. (Heißt nicht das es falsch ist, es zu machen, aber eine eigene Ansicht muss sich nicht mit eurer Decken)



Angst ist ein Gefühl, der Instinkt angeboren.


----------



## UMueller (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn ein Fisch flieht ist er von seinem Selbsterhaltungstrieb motiviert. Angst ist ein Gefühl, wie Zorn, Trauer.



Angenommen du fliehst vor einer Gefahr, dann sagt dir dein Bauchgefühl bloß weg hier, noch bevor dein Verstand die Situation überhaupt richtig erfasst. Spürt ein Tier eine Gefahr flieht es genauso. Ich sagte ja schon Angst ist ein Ur-Instinkt. Nenn es meinetwegen auch Panik oder Selbsterhaltungstrieb.Die Reaktionen bei Tier und Mensch in Streßsituationen sind ähnlich. Letztlich sind wir ja auch nur Wirbeltiere. 
Wären Fische wirklich so tumb wie manche glauben wären sie längst ausgestorben. Fischen also jegliches Empfinden abzusprechen finde ich schon vermessen. Und trotzdem angel ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen. Ihr wisst ja "Die Katze lässt das Mausen nicht".


----------



## thanatos (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Andal schrieb:


> Dackel auf jeden Fall. Wer das leugnet, hatte noch nie einen! :m



#d Seit wann ist ein Dackel ein Hund ;+;+;+
 meiner war eine Persönlichkeit  und ich meine alle Dackelbesitzer werden mir da zustimmen.


----------



## thanatos (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Das die Umfrage wieder etwas Meinungsstreit auslöst 
 war ja vorauszusehen ,es macht schon einen Unterschied 
 ob ich einen See oder einen gut fließenden Fluß beangle .|kopfkrat
 Da kommen die unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen her .|thinkerg:
 Über irgend welchen ethischen Schmarrn mach ich mir schon lange keine Gedanken mehr -sonst wäre ich schon längst verhungert .
 Wie viele Schnecken ,Schmetterlingsbabys (heißen sonst Raupen) uns so weiter werden "ermordet" ;+ damit ein soooo
 ein moralisch höher gestelltes Veganerwesen einen malerisch perfekten Salatkopf in seine hohle Birne stopfen kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



UMueller schrieb:


> Angenommen du fliehst vor einer Gefahr, dann sagt dir dein Bauchgefühl bloß weg hier, noch bevor dein Verstand die Situation überhaupt richtig erfasst. Spürt ein Tier eine Gefahr flieht es genauso. Ich sagte ja schon Angst ist ein Ur-Instinkt. Nenn es meinetwegen auch Panik oder Selbsterhaltungstrieb.Die Reaktionen bei Tier und Mensch in Streßsituationen sind ähnlich. Letztlich sind wir ja auch nur Wirbeltiere.
> Wären Fische wirklich so tumb wie manche glauben wären sie längst ausgestorben. Fischen also jegliches Empfinden abzusprechen finde ich schon vermessen. Und trotzdem angel ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen. Ihr wisst ja "Die Katze lässt das Mausen nicht".



Hi,
nein Angst ist eben per Definition kein Urinstinkt, sondern ein Gefühl.

Angst wird gelernt und das ohne das es eine Begründung dafür geben muss. So gibt es hier in Ungarn zum Beispiel keine ernsthaft gefährliche Schlange, dennoch hat die Landbevölkerung eine Heidenangst vor ihnen und prügelt wider besseren Wissen alles kaputt was keine Beine hat.

Instinktverhalten wäre zum Beispiel der Nestbau bei Vögeln, eine Tätigkeit, die nicht erlernt wird, aber quasi alle Vögel beherrschen, ohne es jemals gelernt zu haben.

Der Bezug zu Menschen oder Tiere zu ziehen ist schwierig, da höher entwickelte Lebewesen durch Lernverhalten viele Instinkte überlagern.


----------



## UMueller (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die sind wenn, dann am ehesten mit Insekten vergleichbar.
> Bitte bei den Fischen bleiben.



Dito.  Wir sind hier bei den Fischen und die gehören zu den Wirbeltieren. Die jetzt mit den  Insekten zu vergleichen erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.;+ Schon entstehungsgeschichtlich sind die auf einem anderen Ast.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

niederste Wirbeltiergattung mit einem Gehirn, das laut seriöser Forschung nicht in der Lage ist, (negativen) Schmerz, Leid oder (negativen) Stress im menschlichen Sinne (aufs Individuum bezogen) zu verarbeiten/empfinden = Fisch.....


----------



## glavoc (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Thomas - Danke!!


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Hallo,

jedes Tier, ob Säugetier, Vogel, Fisch, Echse oder auch Insekt oder Spinne reagiert bei Bedrohung gleich, nach dem Prinzip flight or fight, also Fliehen oder Kämpfen. Das ist auch notwendig zum Überleben. Dazu gehört natürlich, dass es auch so etwas wie Angst hat oder zumindest eine Bedrohung klar und präzise erkennen kann. Ist diese Fähigkeit nicht vorhanden so lebt es nicht lange. Sieht es keine Möglichkeit zur Flucht, greift auch eine Maus, Heupferd oder auch Spinne einen Menschen an.
Ob man das als Angst in unserem Sinne bezeichnen kann - ich weiß es nicht. Aber gefährliche Situationen blitzschnell erkennen und richtig reagieren ist überlebenswichtig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Double2004 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion driftet arg ab.
> Man kann doch einen Hund -Säuger, Warmblüter, empfindungsfähig, hochentwickelt ...und ich behaupte mal, in gewissem Maß intelligent- nicht mit einem Fisch vergleichen!
> Die sind wenn, dann am ehesten mit Insekten vergleichbar.



Wenn alle Angler so eine Einstellung gegenüber Fischen hätten wie dieser Schreiberling, wird das Angeln auf kurz oder lang verboten und die Anglerschaft wird nie eine Lobby haben.

Fische mit Insekten vergleichen...#q


----------



## einsamergrinser (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Der Überlebenskampf ist ein Ur- Instinkt. Den hat jedes Lebewesen. Je nachdem wie man Stress definiert... können auch Fische einen solchen haben. ZB bei extremen Wärmeunterschieden... Im Drill...  auf der Flucht... werden Hormone ausgeschüttet hinzu kommt die Körperliche Verausgabung. Folge Krankheiten können ausbrechen etc  
Jeder Stress ist negativ 

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



einsamergrinser schrieb:


> Jeder Stress ist negativ


und die Erde eine Scheibe............
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stressor


----------



## kati48268 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



UMueller schrieb:


> Dito.  Wir sind hier bei den Fischen und die gehören zu den Wirbeltieren. Die jetzt mit den  Insekten zu vergleichen erschließt sich mir nicht ganz.;+ Schon entstehungsgeschichtlich sind die auf einem anderen Ast.


Es geht doch um die _Empfindungsfähigkeit_,
dafür ist eine Knochenkette (Wirbelsäule) kein Maßstab!

Maßstab wäre die neurologische Struktur!

Und ja, genau wegen dieses falschen Maßstabs ist das TierSchG Mist und die Ursache allen Übels für uns Angler.



UMueller schrieb:


> Wären Fische wirklich so tumb wie manche glauben wären sie längst ausgestorben.


Weil... ? |kopfkrat
Da denk doch noch mal drüber nach.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jedes Tier, ob Säugetier, Vogel, Fisch, Echse oder auch Insekt oder Spinne reagiert bei Bedrohung gleich, nach dem Prinzip flight or fight, also Fliehen oder Kämpfen. Das ist auch notwendig zum Überleben. Dazu gehört natürlich, dass es auch so etwas wie Angst hat oder zumindest eine Bedrohung klar und präzise erkennen kann. Ist diese Fähigkeit nicht vorhanden so lebt es nicht lange. Sieht es keine Möglichkeit zur Flucht, greift auch eine Maus, Heupferd oder auch Spinne einen Menschen an.
> Ob man das als Angst in unserem Sinne bezeichnen kann - ich weiß es nicht. Aber gefährliche Situationen blitzschnell erkennen und richtig reagieren ist überlebenswichtig.
> ...



Den Fluchtinstinkt recht gut beschrieben.#6
Hat aber bei weitem nix mit dem Gefühl Angst oder gar Todesangst zu tun!

Meine Kritik weiter vorn an dem Begriff begründet sch darauf dass Angelgegner wie Pöta u.a. sich genau solcher Begriffe bedienen um Tiere zu vermenschlichen und damit uns an die Karre pissen. Wir sollten tunlichst unterlassen uns deren Begrifflichkeiten zueigen zu machen um uns nicht selbst ein Bein zu stellen!
#h


----------



## einsamergrinser (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und die Erde eine Scheibe............
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stressor


Und in Wikipedia kann jeder etwas schreiben/einstellen/interpretieren... du, ich und der Rest der Welt....
Das Wort Stress ist auch nur ein synonym für mehrere Faktoren. Wie es bei vielen Worten so ist. Die Definition umfasst aber viiiieeeles mehr

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Die Diskussion zeig das Emotion und wissenschaftliche Betrachtung nicht unbedingt zu den gleichen Ergebnissen führen. 

Daher bitte ich die Zweifler einfach mal zu recherchieren wie sich der Sachverhalt darstellt.

Sonst kommt bald der nächste um die Ecke und erklärt uns, dass das Angeln mit Maden, den Babys der Fliege und zerschnippelten Würmern auch verwerflich ist.

Wenn Fische so empfindsam sind, wie kann man es da noch mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren, diese nur zum Spaß aus dem Wasser zu zerren...


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



einsamergrinser schrieb:


> Und in Wikipedia kann jeder etwas schreiben/einstellen/interpretieren... du, ich und der Rest der Welt....



Nun wird es albern.:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



einsamergrinser schrieb:


> Und in Wikipedia kann jeder etwas schreiben/einstellen/interpretieren... du, ich und der Rest der Welt....
> Das Wort Stress ist auch nur ein synonym für mehrere Faktoren. Wie es bei vielen Worten so ist. Die Definition umfasst aber viiiieeeles mehr
> 
> gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine



Ja es kann jeder etwas schreiben, aber es gibt ein korrektiv und es bleiben nur Dinge dort präsent, die dem anerkannten Stand der Wissenschaft entspricht, bzw, es wird darauf hingewiesen, das noch Forschungsbedarf besteht.

So kann man Wikipedia zunächst mal Vertrauen schenken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



bastido schrieb:


> @ testudo
> 
> Das kann ich Dir sagen, hier wird willkürlich die ideologische Messlatte hin und hergeschoben, wie es einem gerade passt. Fakten spielen da überhaupt keine Rolle.


Daher hätte mir dass eigentlich gefallen:


> Hatte schon einen längeren Text geschrieben um dieses mal evolutionsgeschichtlich und verhaltenswissenschaftlich einzuordnen


----------



## einsamergrinser (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ja es kann jeder etwas schreiben, aber es gibt ein korrektiv und es bleiben nur Dinge dort präsent, die dem anerkannten Stand der Wissenschaft entspricht, bzw, es wird darauf hingewiesen, das noch Forschungsbedarf besteht.
> 
> So kann man Wikipedia zunächst mal Vertrauen schenken.


Kann man das dies??? Dies Bedarf einer Studie!!!
 Wissenschaftler wollen durch ihre Erkenntnise, ihre Eindrücke, ihre Meinungen, ihre Hinterfragungen etc etc  Wissen schaffen... und es anderen weitergeben. Nur weil es ein "Prof" ist muss es nicht alles stimmen. Viele Theorien und Studien wurden wiederum widerlegt. 
Klar sind viele Erkenntnise nichtig, das ist ja das tolle an der Wissens Forschung. Sonst würde denen ja irgendwann der "Stoff"  ausgehen.
In vielen Dingen muss man vieles wie hier im Forum hinterfragen. Wer setzt die Maßstäbe? Kann man sich immer darauf beruhen und denen Glauben schenken zum Glück nicht 



gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## glavoc (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

postfaktische Zeiten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



einsamergrinser schrieb:


> Kann man das dies??? Dies Bedarf einer Studie!!!
> Wissenschaftler wollen durch ihre Erkenntnise, ihre Eindrücke, ihre Meinungen, ihre Hinterfragungen etc etc  Wissen schaffen... und es anderen weitergeben. Nur weil es ein "Prof" ist muss es nicht alles stimmen. Viele Theorien und Studien wurden wiederum widerlegt.
> Klar sind viele Erkenntnise nichtig, das ist ja das tolle an der Wissens Forschung. Sonst würde denen ja irgendwann der "Stoff"  ausgehen.
> In vielen Dingen muss man vieles wie hier im Forum hinterfragen. Wer setzt die Maßstäbe? Kann man sich immer darauf beruhen und denen Glauben schenken zum Glück nicht
> ...



Du bist vielleicht bei Däniken oder in der Bibel besser aufgehoben, da reicht es zu glauben.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Hallo,

gehört zwar nicht direkt hier her, aber wenn ich bei uns am alten LDM-Kanal spinnfische und entlangwandere kann ich jedes Mal mehrmals beobachten, daß vor einem Hecht, im Abstand von unter einem Meter, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Brachsen etc. ohne Scheu herumschwimmen und andererseits steht dann wo ein Hecht und da ist aber im Nahbereich kein Fisch auszumachen, welcher ins Beuteschema passen würde.
Hört sich zwar komisch an, aber irgendwie "wissen" die kleinen Fische wann ein Hecht gefährlich ist und wann nicht.
Keine Einzelfallbeobachtung, geschieht laufend. Anzumerken ist noch, dass der alte LDM-Kanal sehr gut einsehbar ist.
Hat jemand auch schon solche Beobachtungen gemacht und wie wäre das zu erklären?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## einsamergrinser (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Du bist vielleicht bei Däniken oder in der Bibel besser aufgehoben, da reicht es zu glauben.


Ich bin Atheist und weiß ich bin Gott 
Ich glaube nicht ich hinterfrage gewiße Dinge. Jeder ist sein persönlicher Wissenschaftler jeden Tag.
Wenn man Fische im Aquarium hat oder hatte. Sie gezüchtet oder einfach nur beobachtet hat. Der wird erkennen dass sie zB nach dem Einkauf/Transport "gestresst" sind. Egal ob positiv oder negativer Stress alleine die Erkenntnis zu dem was er selbst sieht und realisiert ist kostbarer als was einem gesagt wird

gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



einsamergrinser schrieb:


> Ich bin Atheist und weiß ich bin Gott
> Ich glaube nicht ich hinterfrage gewiße Dinge. Jeder ist sein persönlicher Wissenschaftler jeden Tag.
> Wenn man Fische im Aquarium hat oder hatte. Sie gezüchtet oder einfach nur beobachtet hat. Der wird erkennen dass sie zB nach dem Einkauf/Transport "gestresst" sind. Egal ob positiv oder negativer Stress alleine die Erkenntnis zu dem was er selbst sieht und realisiert ist kostbarer als was einem gesagt wird
> 
> gesendet von meiner Schreibmaschine



Der Eindruck von Stress kann aber entstehen, weil man sich ausgeliefert fühlt, nicht Herr über sein Geschick ist. Das wäre in einer vergleichbaren Situation beim Menschen der Fall. Oder aber aus der Tatsache, das man in einer Umwelt ist, die nicht den Bedürfnissen entspricht. Temperatur und Sauerstoffgehalt stimmen nicht mehr, die Umwelt wird durchgeschüttelt. Selbst Fische werden Seekrank.

Und da reicht es nicht einfach zu beobachten, um herzuleiten was man sieht. Da müssen physiologische Parameter geprüft werden um zu wissen, warum ein Lebewesen so reagiert.

@Thomas: Vielleicht hat sich hier ein neuer Faden ergeben, dann zerreden wir das Thema  lebender Köderfisch nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ... aber irgendwie "wissen" die kleinen Fische wann ein Hecht gefährlich ist und wann nicht...


Das ist in vielen Jäger-Beute-Beziehungen so.

Wenn Fischen Empfindungsfähigkeit aufgrund der Neurologie, der Hirnstruktur, etc. abgesprochen wird, hat das nichts mit Instinkt, mit der Wahrnehmung oder auch einer gewissen Art von Intelligenz zu tun.
Zu Letzterem hab ich mal lange recherchiert
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...t-mit-hirn-ueber-intelligenz-bei-fischen.html
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3566680#post3566680

Zur Empfindungsfähigkeit gibt es unterschiedliche Studien (und wie so oft sind Studien auch Interessengesteuert).
Die vorherrschende wissenschaftliche Meinung spricht ihnen Empfindungen, Gefühle, usw. jedoch ab.
Und das ist letztendlich ein gutes Stück des Ast'es, auf dem wir Angler sitzen.
Der gesellschftliche Mainstream steuert jedoch in eine andere Richtung, nicht wissenschaftlich begründet, sondern emotional.
Da gilt es für Angler fürchterlich aufzupassen und nicht auch noch selbst den Troll zu füttern.


----------



## UMueller (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hört sich zwar komisch an, aber irgendwie "wissen" die kleinen Fische wann ein Hecht gefährlich ist und wann nicht.
> 
> 
> Lajos


 
Hallo, nach menschlicher Definition kann so ein Fisch gar nicht "wissen". Und trotzdem kann er in seinem Lebensumfeld die Situation einschätzen. Merkwürdig.
Das ganze hier hat sich aber zu einer Art Wortklauberei entwickelt und deswegen lass ich jetzt gut sein. Das ganze fing ja mit dem Wort Todesangst an, die Fische nach menschlicher Definition ja nicht haben können, dürfen,sollen.... weil zu doof.


----------



## Double2004 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wenn Fische so empfindsam sind, wie kann man es da noch mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren, diese nur zum Spaß aus dem Wasser zu zerren...



Genau deswegen ist das Angeln "nur zum Spaß" ja auch verboten! Und das ist auch gut so...


----------



## kati48268 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Genau deswegen ist das Angeln "nur zum Spaß" ja auch verboten! Und das ist auch gut so...


Ein Artikel über Intelligenz bei Menschen würde mich jedoch verzweifeln  lassen, denn auch der untere Teil vom Mittel hat Stimmen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



UMueller schrieb:


> Wären Fische wirklich so tumb wie manche glauben wären sie längst ausgestorben.



Ganz im Gegenteil.



UMueller schrieb:


> Fischen also jegliches Empfinden abzusprechen finde ich schon vermessen.



Es ist vermessen,Empfindungen bei Tieren, nach Menschlichen Maßstäben festlegen zu wollen.



Double2004 schrieb:


> Wenn alle Angler so eine Einstellung gegenüber Fischen hätten wie dieser Schreiberling, wird das Angeln auf kurz oder lang verboten und die Anglerschaft wird nie eine Lobby haben.



Besitzt du zufällig Ruten,Rollen,Zubehör oder auch Unterhaltungselektronik und
Textilien aus asiatischer Produktion ?

Falls ja,dann ruhig mal einige moralische Gänge zurückschalten..

Für dein Hobby und deine Unter-
haltung schuften nämlich Menschen unter höchst fragwürdigen Bedingungen.

Während du satt,zufrieden und preiswert versorgt über Leid,Stress und Angst bei Wirbeltieren niederster Gattung philosophierst.

Respekt..

Erst kommt das fre$$en,dann kommt die Moral.




bastido schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir sagen, hier wird willkürlich die ideologische Messlatte hin und hergeschoben, wie es einem gerade passt. Fakten spielen da überhaupt keine Rolle.



Danke [emoji106] 



UMueller schrieb:


> Hallo, nach menschlicher Definition kann so ein Fisch gar nicht "wissen". Und trotzdem kann er in seinem Lebensumfeld die Situation einschätzen



Ja,kann er in seinem Umfeld sogar ziemlich gut.

Weil er trotz-pardon-Hohlkopf eben von der Natur auf effektiv getrimmt ist..




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich spreche mich aber von Schuld und Moral frei, ich schrieb ja das ich niemanden Verurteile und mit mir Selbst im Zweikampf bin was solche Themen anbelangt.



Gelungene und vor allem ehrliche Lösung.


----------



## Darket (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Wir haben das früher am Mittelmeer reichlich gemacht, v.a. mit Rückebanködering. Mir hat das nie so richtig behagt. Ich würde das heute glaube ich auch nicht mehr machen, Aber da war es auch kein Problem sich reichlich Köfis in den Setzkescher zu packen und nur nach Bedarf welche zu nutzen. Das spart natürlich massiv Fische, insofern ist das Argument bzgl. dessen, dass man die nicht benötigten zurücksetzen kann, nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

wo´s sinn macht und erlaubt ist hab´ ich kein problem mit ´nem lebenden fischchen auf raubfischjagd zu gehen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Maßstab wäre die neurologische Struktur!
> 
> Und ja, genau wegen dieses falschen Maßstabs ist das TierSchG Mist und die Ursache allen Übels für uns Angler.



Das TierSchG selber eher nicht, sondern dessen Fehlinterpretation, teilweise sogar durch Angler selber|uhoh:.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Darket schrieb:


> Aber da war es auch kein Problem sich reichlich Köfis in den Setzkescher zu packen und nur nach Bedarf welche zu nutzen. Das spart natürlich massiv Fische, insofern ist das Argument bzgl. dessen, dass man die nicht benötigten zurücksetzen kann, nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


Ich habe früher zuerst mit Maul- oder Rückenköderung(Schlaufensystem) verwendete Köfis wieder zurück in die Hältertonne gesetzt. Erstaunlicherweise waren die weiterhin genauso fit wie die anderen unangeköderten Fischlis, weitaus kritischer dagegen war eine jede Sauerstoffauszehrung, die schnell alle Fische ob verletzt oder unverletzt verenden läßt.
Seit der Feststellung habe ich alle überlebenden, auch am Haken geführte nicht vom Hecht verschlungenen Köfis wieder in ihr Stammgewässer (meist genau das Hechtangelgewässer) zurückgesetzt, sozusagen als besonders überlebenskräftige!

Wenn man schon über Ethik redet und diskutiert, darf man sich jetzt mal überlegen, wie die nicht benötigten oder am Haken überlebenden die hypothetische Frage beantworten würden: 
"Willst Du lieber auf Halde mit Mengenvorrat abgeschlagen werden und als definitiv toter Köfi enden, oder lebend gehältert und evtl. mit sogar einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit wieder zurück gesetzt werden?"


----------



## Lahnfischer (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ich habe früher, als es noch erlaubt war, selbstverständlich mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt und auch gut damit gefangen.
Nachdem der lebende Köfi verboten wurde und ich zwangsweise auf toten Köfi umstellen musste, gingen meine Fänge sehr deutlich zurück, weshalb ich irgendwann anfing, mit Kunstködern zu fischen.
Wäre der lebende Köfi noch erlaubt, würde ich jederzeit wieder bei diversen Gelegenheiten darauf zurück greifen #h


----------



## UMueller (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Es ist vermessen,Empfindungen bei Tieren, nach Menschlichen Maßstäben festlegen zu wollen.


 
Niemand hier hat das getan. Es ging um Angst. Und ich bin der Meinung das es soetwas auch schon gab bevor der Mensch zum Mensch wurde. Noch bevor der Mensch das Wort Angst überhaupt benutzte. Und beim beobachten von Tieren kommt man einfach nicht umhin warum Angst nur Menscheneigen sein soll.
Es gibt ja auch Urängste die existierten bereits da waren wir noch nicht mal auf den Bäumen.
 PS.Ich geb hier nur meine persönliche Meinung wieder und will weder belehren noch missionieren.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Das Wort Angst ist auch wieder eine menschliche Definition. :q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ein Artikel über Intelligenz bei Menschen würde mich jedoch verzweifeln  lassen, denn auch der untere Teil vom Mittel hat Stimmen.



Unsachlicher geht es nicht ? Fehlen Argumentationen, greift man zur Forke.......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Das Wort Angst ist auch wieder eine menschliche Definition. :q



Schon stark, das ein Hauch Menschlichkeit in einem Forum von Menschen weht. Ich bin verwundert. |supergri


----------



## rippi (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



UMueller schrieb:


> Niemand hier hat das getan. Es ging um Angst. Und ich bin der Meinung das es soetwas auch schon gab bevor der Mensch zum Mensch wurde. Noch bevor der Mensch das Wort Angst überhaupt benutzte. Und beim beobachten von Tieren kommt man einfach nicht umhin warum Angst nur Menscheneigen sein soll.
> Es gibt ja auch Urängste die existierten bereits da waren wir noch nicht mal auf den Bäumen.
> PS.Ich geb hier nur meine persönliche Meinung wieder und will weder belehren noch missionieren.


Für Angstempfindungen sollte zumindest ein irgendwie geartetes Individualitätsbewusstsein vorhanden sein. Wenn du Fischen dieses zuschreibst, finde ich es unverantwortlich, dass du überhaupt angeln gehst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



rippi schrieb:


> Für Angstempfindungen sollte zumindest ein irgendwie geartetes Individualitätsbewusstsein vorhanden sein. Wenn du Fischen dieses zuschreibst, finde ich es unverantwortlich, dass du überhaupt angeln gehst.



Wo steht denn geschrieben wie sich Angst auszudrücken hat im eigenen Empfinden gegenüber einer Situation. Das " Bewusstsein" dazu muss doch nicht im eigenen "ich" liegen um Gefahr und eine Reaktion folgen lassen zu können.

Mein Hund erkennt sich Selbst im Spiegel nicht, empfindet allerdings Angst. Auch viele andere Beispiele dafür sind vorhanden. Das Thema muss ja nicht auf Angst reduziert sein:

Streß,Angst,Panik wie verschiedene weitere Begriffe die genutzt werden können um *für sich selbst* zu legitimieren nicht mit dem lebenden Köfi zu angeln.

Warum sich dann Schlosser und Maurer, wie Köche zusammenschließen um Foren-Professoren zu mimen und jedem Versuch eines Konsens erliegen um der Welt nur ihre eigene Wahrheit zu verkaufen ist mir Schleierhaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Mal ein bisschen Elfenbeinturm reinbringen, Ansichten von Wissenschaftler:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Eine kritische Auseinandersetzung mit kürzlich publizierten Darstellungen des tierschutzwidrigen Angelns ohne Verwertungsabsicht in den Massenmedien*
> 
> Von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Dazu passend eine rechtswissenschaftliche Arbeit:
http://www.anglerboard.de/werbimg/A...zen_des_Fischereirechts_Jendrusch_Niehaus.pdf

Parallelwertungsverbot hier Beispiel C+R trifft am Ende sicher auch bein Köfi zu (ab Seite 19)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Hast du auch eine wissenschaftliche Meinung die diesem Entgegensteht oder wird das wieder nur ne einseitige Nummer ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hast du auch eine wissenschaftliche Meinung die diesem Entgegensteht oder wird das wieder nur ne einseitige Nummer ?



Das ist mein Beitrag des Tages.


mimimi hat mal einer ein Argument für meine These :q


----------



## FischerKing (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Also ich habe jetzt nicht alle Beträge gelesen, aber ich habe schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt. Früher dachte ich es sei nur in Vereinsgewässern verboten und an privatteichen war das eigentlich üblich. Bis mich mal ein Fremder darauf angesprochen hat und mit der Polizei gedroht. Da haben wir den Köfi dann schnell raus geholt und abgestochen.

Momentan angel ich nicht mit lebendem Köfi. Auch nicht, wo es erlaubt ist. Ich fange mit totem nicht schlechter, als mit lebendem. Außerdem finde ich es irgendwie "fies". Wenn man den Fisch tötet und schön einritzt riecht er richtig schön und fängt meiner Meinung nach zum Teil sogar besser. Das einzige was ich nicht mag sind alte, aufgetaute Köfis. Darum gibts meist welche von zu Hause aus der Köfi-Wanne, oder es werden frisch welche gefangen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Das ist mein Beitrag des Tages.
> 
> 
> mimimi hat mal einer ein Argument für meine These :q



Was bist du für ein ekelhafter Typ eigtl. ? 

http://www.daserste.de/information/wissen-kultur/w-wie-wissen/sendung/fische-schmerzen-100.html

Meine Güte, ich denke du solltest echt an deinem Verhalten arbeiten.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Hier Anglerforum, ich such Studien pro Angler und Angeln...

Für Anglerfeindliches sind Seiten vom NABU, BUND; PETA oder dem DAFV vielleicht grundsätzlich eher geeignet ....


PS:
Oben lesen, genau das haben Arlinghaus und auch internationale Forscher eben widerlegt (s.o,.) , was da das ERSTE als Fakenews in Bezug auf Fischschmerz verbreitet..


PPS:
ALLE im Ton zurückhaltend bitte in der Diskussion untereinander, sonst wird der Admin pöhse und verteilt Punkte...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier Anglerforum, ich such Studien pro Angler und Angeln...
> 
> Für Anglerfeindliches sind Seiten vom NABU, BUND; PETA oder dem DAFV vielleicht grundsätzlich eher geeignet ....



Angler sollten also möglichst nicht Reflektieren und immer daran festhalten das die Erde eine Scheibe ist ?

Passt ja zu deiner Theorie mit den Verbänden und alten Strukturen. Scheibe ist IN, alte Ansichten auch. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ich bringe wissenschaftliche Studien und Arbeiten hier in die Diskussion ein - Du Hinweis auf Fernsehen ...

Merkste was?


Nachdem ich das aber eingebracht habe zum diskutieren, kann ich mich nun wieder für ne Weile zurückziehen, bis ihr das durchhabt ... ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bringe wissenschaftliche Studien und Arbeiten hier in die Diskussion ein - Du Hinweis auf Fernsehen ...
> 
> Merkste was?
> 
> ...



Merkste schon, das Frau Dr. Braithwaite ihre Arbeiten in englisch veröffentlicht ? Soll ich diese hier verlinken, damit du dann auf deutsche Übersetzung verweist.....

Merkste was ?


----------



## rippi (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wo steht denn geschrieben wie sich Angst auszudrücken hat im eigenen Empfinden gegenüber einer Situation. Das " Bewusstsein" dazu muss doch nicht im eigenen "ich" liegen um Gefahr und eine Reaktion folgen lassen zu können.
> 
> Mein Hund erkennt sich Selbst im Spiegel nicht, empfindet allerdings Angst. Auch viele andere Beispiele dafür sind vorhanden. Das Thema muss ja nicht auf Angst reduziert sein:
> 
> ...


Naja, ich habe meine Meinung geäußert, dass ich es unverantwortlich finde, Tiere zu töten, welche eine Annähernd ähnliche Bewusstseinsausprägung wie der Mensch zeigen. 
Es gibt natürlich keine allgemeine Aussage wie Angst sich im jeweilige  System auszudrücken hat, aber wenn wir darüber reden kann nur die vom Menschen erfasste Angst als Maßstab dienen. Dafür setze ich ein ich voraus. Wie du schon schriebst bist du der Meinung, dass dein Hund trotz mangelndem ich-bewusstsein Angst empfindet. Ich frage mich woran du das festmachst? Zumal ein Hund nicht die Möglichkeit hat, die Angst als Gefühl zu fassen, da ihm ja dafür das ich fehlt. Es ist viel mehr ein Reaktionshandeln, welches sich aus Erfahrungswerten zusammensetzt und dann ein, auf temporäre Einflüsse bezogenens, Verhalten induziert.
Zu guter letzt Angst ist Panik und Stress hat damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



bastido schrieb:


> Das ist nun tatsächlich eine Frechheit, kannst Du Dich auch selber kümmern, mit Deiner eigenen Meinung klappt das ja schon ganz gut, oder dürfen andere für Dich Argumente sammeln?



Hab ich doch was zu gepostet, soll ich das jetzt Anpinnen oder was ? :q

http://www.fishpain.com/professor-says-fish-feel-pain.htm

Geht auch ?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



rippi schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe meine Meinung geäußert, dass ich es unverantwortlich finde, Tiere zu töten, welche eine Annähernd ähnliche Bewusstseinsausprägung wie der Mensch zeigen.
> Es gibt natürlich keine allgemeine Aussage wie Angst sich im jeweilige  System auszudrücken hat, aber wenn wir darüber reden kann nur die vom Menschen erfasste Angst als Maßstab dienen. Dafür setze ich ein ich voraus. Wie du schon schriebst bist du der Meinung, dass dein Hund trotz mangelndem ich-bewusstsein Angst empfindet. Ich frage mich woran du das festmachst? Zumal ein Hund nicht die Möglichkeit hat, die Angst als Gefühl zu fassen, da ihm ja dafür das ich fehlt. Es ist viel mehr ein Reaktionshandeln, welches sich aus Erfahrungswerten zusammensetzt und dann ein, auf temporäre Einflüsse bezogenens, Verhalten induziert.
> Zu guter letzt Angst ist Panik und Stress hat damit nichts zu tun.



Das Zittern eines Hundes verdeutlicht was im Zusammenhang mit einer eingeklemmten Rute und dem Versuch seinem Halter so nah wie Möglich zu sein ?

Das Hunde eine Art Angst und Schmerz empfinden, aber kein "Ich-Bewusstsein" haben, steht doch außer Frage.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Hab ich doch was zu gepostet, soll ich das jetzt Anpinnen oder was ? :q
> 
> http://www.fishpain.com/professor-says-fish-feel-pain.htm
> 
> Geht auch ?


Genau das wurde von Arlinghaus et al. mehrfach widerlegt...

Wird nicht richtiger dadurch, wenn Dus mehrfach bringst.

PETA-Wissenschaftlerin mit mehr als zweifelhaften Methoden (Säure etc.) welche alle als nicht haltbar und wissenschaftlich unsauber gelten..

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2013/koennen-fische-wirklich-schmerz-empfinden.html

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258187

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...gen/koennen-fische-wirklich-schmerz-empfinden


----------



## rippi (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> 1.Das Zittern eines Hundes verdeutlicht was im Zusammenhang mit einer eingeklemmten Rute und dem Versuch seinem Halter so nah wie Möglich zu sein ?
> 
> 2.Das Hunde eine Art Angst und Schmerz empfinden, aber kein "Ich-Bewusstsein" haben, steht doch außer Frage.....


1. Klares Instinktverhalten und klassisches Zeichen dafür das Hunde aus Rudeltieren entstanden sind.

2. Schmerz ja. Subjektive Angst definitiv nicht.
Frage: Bist du der Meinung, dass ein Hund oder auch Fisch, um beim Thema zu bleiben, zwischen Irrationalität und Rationalität seiner Handlungen differenzieren kann?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau das wurde von Arlinghaus et al. mehrfach widerlegt...
> 
> Wird nicht richtiger dadurch, wenn Dus mehrfach bringst.
> 
> PETA-Wissenschaftlerin mit mehr als zweifelhaften Methoden (Säure etc.) welche alle als nicht haltbar und wissenschaftlich unsauber gelten..



Der Zusammenhang von Essig und Verhalten von Fisch sind eben ein Anhaltspunkt und machen die These nicht falsch, lassen aber auch nicht auf Schmerzempfinden endgültig zurück schließen.

Ich sehe aber schon, hinter jedem Argument wird erstmal der Background der Person genommen und das Thema vom Inhalt zur Fehde konstruiert. Somit ist doch jede Diskussion Sinnfrei, im AB gilt der Fisch als Schmerzfrei, bewiesen oder nicht, wen juckt es.

Das trotzige Verhalten spiegelt sich ja in unseren Aufstellungen von Verband und Vereinen wieder, scheint ein menschliches Problem zu sein.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Der Unterschied, ich differenziere und bringe sogar Verbandler als Beweis:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe auch:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2013/koennen-fische-wirklich-schmerz-empfinden.html
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258187
> ...




Und nein, auf die persönliche Ebene lasse ich mich nicht herab..

Solltest Du (siehe Boardregeln) auch nicht ..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

@Fantastic Fishing
Willst du oder kannst du den recht langen Artikel bzw. die von Thomas zitierte Passage nicht lesen? Oder willst alles nur zerreden ?

Ich stelle meine eigenen über zig Jahre gemachten Erfahrungen und mehr oder weniger unfreiwilligen Experimente (s.o.) von der Primärwertigkeit sogar noch höher. Aber eben die sind auch gleichlautend mit den zitierten getroffenen Aussagen von Arlinghaus und können durchaus als zweite Quelle diese Aussagen untermauern. :g


----------



## rippi (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau das wurde von Arlinghaus et al. mehrfach widerlegt...
> 
> Wird nicht richtiger dadurch, wenn Dus mehrfach bringst.
> 
> ...


Und wo sind die Quellen dazu, die belegen, dass seine Ergebnisse reproduziert wurden? Ansonsten ist das doch alles genauso flach, lwie die Ergebnisse der pro-Fischschmerz-Professorin.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Januar 2017)

Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied, ich differenziere und bringe sogar Verbandler als Beweis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast Frau Dr.Victoria Braithwaite PETA-Nähe unterstellt, wo keine Vorhanden ist. Sie stellt die gleichen Forschungen zum Fisch an wie Arlinghaus und kommt zu anderen und auch ähnlichen Ergebnissen. 

http://bio.psu.edu/directory/vab12

Ich sehe hier einfach kein Problem, das Thema Schmerz bei Fisch wird von uns sowieso nicht geklärt und hat auch generell eine geringe Priorität. Wir Leiten hier alle nur Wissen ab, mir fällt halt nur schwer Dinge in Stein gemeißelt zu sehen weil sie mir zweckdienlich sein könnten......



rippi schrieb:


> Und wo sind die Quellen dazu, die belegen, dass seine Ergebnisse reproduziert wurden? Ansonsten ist das doch alles genauso flach, lwie die Ergebnisse der Peta-Professorin.



Wo ist die Dame denn Peta-Professorin ?

Peta hat meines Wissens nach ihre Arbeiten nur aufgegriffen, sie selbst zu Peta aber keine Nähe. Ich bitte um Aufklärung !


----------



## rippi (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Hast Recht habs geändert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Bitte richtig lesen:
Die haben keine Studien gemacht, sondern andere auseinander genommen, welche Fischen Schmerz und Leid andichten.
Wurde in fish an fisheries, eine der renommiertesten wissenschaftlichen Fachzeitschriften zum Thema Fische und Fischerei (https://www.researchgate.net/journal/1467-2979_Fish_and_Fisheries), auf 37 Seiten dargelegt.

Hier weiteres zum Thema :
http://besatz-fisch.de/images/stori...ood_-_science_of_fisheries_sustainability.pdf


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bitte richtig lesen:
> Die haben keine Studien gemacht, sondern andere auseinander genommen, welche Fischen Schmerz und Leid andichten.
> Wurde in fish an fisheries, eine der renommiertesten wissenschaftlichen Fachzeitschriften zum Thema Fische und Fischerei (https://www.researchgate.net/journal/1467-2979_Fish_and_Fisheries), auf 37 Seiten dargelegt.
> 
> ...



Mag ja sein, Frau Braithwaite hat aber mehrere eigene Publikationen, wie Forschungsarbeiten und eben auch Würdigungen in ihrem Fachgebiet erhalten.

Ohne PETA-Nähe. Verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht.


----------



## rippi (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bitte richtig lesen:
> Die haben keine Studien gemacht, sondern andere auseinander genommen, welche Fischen Schmerz und Leid andichten.
> a


Auf welcher Grundlage?
Habe kein Bock mir das durchzulesen. Habe besseres zu tun.


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @Fantastic Fishing
> Willst du oder kannst du den recht langen Artikel bzw. die von Thomas zitierte Passage nicht lesen? Oder willst alles nur zerreden ?



Das, das ist des Pudels Kern! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



rippi schrieb:


> Habe kein Bock mir das durchzulesen. Habe besseres zu tun.


dann biste wohl in einem Forum falsch, wenn Du Infos nicht lesen willst.........
Empfehle Fernsehen, Radio, Podcasts oder Youtube, da kann man hören oder gucken und braucht nicht lesen..


----------



## JottU (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Gab heute auch interessantes dazu, von C. Zeck beim Carpmeeting Cottbus.#6
Meine Erkentniss: Nimm Blutegel, oder wechsel ans andere Ufer.:vik: Passt, bei ihm nah an Frankreich, bei mir nah an Polen.:m


----------



## UMueller (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



rippi schrieb:


> Für Angstempfindungen sollte zumindest ein irgendwie geartetes Individualitätsbewusstsein vorhanden sein. Wenn du Fischen dieses zuschreibst, finde ich es unverantwortlich, dass du überhaupt angeln gehst.



Schon seltsam was du mir unterstellst 
Letztendes weiß ich nicht wie Fische wirklich ticken. Aber du scheinst ja ein ganz schlauer zu sein. Menschliches Angstempfinden und Bewusstsein bei Fischen? Hab ich nie behauptet.
Einfacher ist es natürlich Fischen Fähigkeiten abzusprechen (Vergleich mit Insekten, sorry nicht von dir) Aber warum ? Glaubst du Peta gibt dann Ruhe. Oder stellt sich bei dir dann die Gewissensfrage, wenn Fische vielleicht doch etwas spüren.
Naja,bei drillsüchtigen C+R Angler wohl schon eher


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Hallo,

ja, die Studie mit der injizierten Säure.

Wie hoch war da doch gleich die Dosis????

Und wie hoch war die Anzahl der Probanden, die keine Reaktion zeigten???

Ich hab selbst beobachtet, wie eine untermaßige Forelle innerhalb einer Stunde viermal auf Fliege gefangen und wieder zurückgesetzt wurde. Und danach ist sie immer noch fleißig gestiegen.

Aber das ist noch lange kein kein Beweis für mangelndes Schmerzempfinden.

Mein Angelmentor hat damals, als es noch erlaubt war,  auf ne lebende Schleie nen Hecht gefangen.
Bei Ausnehmen haben wir bemerkt, dass der Köderfsich noch lebt. Die Schleie hat dann noch ein paar Jahre bei mir im Gartenteich verbracht.

Hab aber auch Kollegen beaobachtet, deren Köderfische nach wenigen Auswürfen hinüber waren.

In Nordamerika sind lebende Köderfsiche meist verboten, C&R aber  erwünscht oder sogar vorgeschrieben.

Da geht es nämlich nur darum, dass keine invasiven Arten, Parasiten oder Krankheitserreger verbreitet werden.

Wo der lebende Köderfisch erlaubt ist, wäre es natürlich legitim damit zu angeln. Aber ich persönlich verspüre jetzt kein Bedürfnis danach.


----------



## Jose (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



UMueller schrieb:


> ...Glaubst du Peta gibt dann Ruhe...



peta gibt nie ruhe. egal welche meinung du hast.


----------



## Jose (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Aber das ist noch lange kein kein Beweis für mangelndes Schmerzempfinden...




...etwa ein nachweis der sagenhaften maso-forelle? :q


----------



## Brachsenfan (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ja, allerdings nur ein einziges Mal in einem Urlaub vor ca. 15 Jahren in Ungarn.
Ansonsten nicht. Bin auch der Meinung, dass man das heute nicht mehr braucht, da die Vielfalt und Qualität der heutigen Kunstköder wirklich ausreichend ist!


----------



## ATRiot01 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Da meine Ansitzzielfische hauptsächlich Zander und Aal sind brauch ich den lebenden KöFi nicht. Und da ich viel mit Grundel (im Rhein und dank einem ach so tollen Mitglied auch in einem der Vereinsseen) als KöFi angel wäre das sogar extrem Kontraproduktiv, die verstecken sich und werden so nicht gefunden bzw sorgen sie sogar für unlösbare Hänger.
Hecht beangel ich nur in unseren Vereinsgewässern ab und an, und dann mit Kustködern...ich mag die einfach net besonders.
Habe früher viel mit Lebendköder geangelt, und ich versteh das *Vertrauen* vieler in das zappelde Rotauge.
Aber ich weiss aus mehr wie 6565876587564 Erfahrung das zum Zander und Aalangeln der KoFi ebend nicht zappeln muss.
Beim Hecht und erst recht Wallerangeln sieht die Sache schon wider gaaaanz anders aus, die reagieren auf zum Grossteil auf Bewegung.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvqO6XNSf3U&t=602s


----------



## fishhawk (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Hallo,



> .etwa ein nachweis der sagenhaften maso-Forelle



Die Schmerzbefürworter werden einfach sagen, dass eben der Selbsterhaltungstrieb den Schmerz überlagert.

Das Beispiel mit den Grundeln zeigt, dass das Verbot auch ohne Schmerzempfinden durchaus sinnvoll sein kann.


----------



## rippi (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Jose schrieb:


> ...etwa ein nachweis der sagenhaften maso-forelle? :q


Also das ist nicht glaubwürdig. Wenn schon dann auch mit wissenschaftlichen Namen. Hier zum Beispiel Salmo dolor. Aber das ist sowieso nur eine billige Kopie von Salmo palus.


----------



## Sicmatron (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Da ich nun eine lange Zeit im Ausland war und dort beobachten konnte, wie mit Tieren umgegangen wird, wurde mir klar dass die Anti Haltung gegen den lebenden Köderfisch eine rein kulturelle Geschichte ist und von einer gewissen Arroganz hier zeugt.
Kultur ist nichts anderes als das Wertesystem mit dem wir aufwachsen, was aber nur beschränkt etwas mit der tatsächlichen Realität zu tun hat. Eine Art Betriebssystem des Gehirns und meiner Meinung nach ist es schwierig da ein Wertesystem über ein anderes zu stellen.

Die Realität ist ganz einfach die, dass überall auf der Welt mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt wird und so etwas wie Tierwohl null diskutiert wird und wir aus diesen Ländern auch fleißig unseren billigen Kantinenfisch importieren. Ohne das es jemand interessiert, wie in diesem Land mit Fischen umgegangen wird.

Ich habe mich inzwischen mal getraut ein Video von dort mit lebenden Köderfischen und deren Anköderung auf Youtube zu posten


----------



## JottU (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Videos sind immer gut. Gib mal nen Link.


----------



## pennfanatic (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

War in meinem ersten Urlaub mit eigenem Auto am Plöner See.
Natürlich wollte ich da auch angeln.
Also Erlaubnis besorgt und mit Köderfisch auf Hecht.
Das muss so 1972 #cgewesen sein...


----------



## MarkusZ (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



> Die Realität ist ganz einfach die, dass überall auf der Welt mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt wird



Schwarzfischer gibts überall, das stimmt.

Ansonsten ist die Realität die, dass der lebende Köderfisch in einer Reihe anderer Länder auch verboten ist, wenn auch nicht überall aus den gleichen Gründen wie bei uns.



> dass die Anti Haltung gegen den lebenden Köderfisch eine rein kulturelle  Geschichte ist und von einer gewissen Arroganz hier zeugt.



Was schlägst du vor?

Lebenden Köderfisch in D wieder erlauben, weil Fisch aus solchen Ländern importiert wird?

Scharia in D einführen, weil wir Erdöl aus Saudi Arabien importieren?

Ehrlich gesagt, ich finde einige kulturelle Errungenschaften in D ganz gut und würde die ungern aufgeben, nur weil es in anderen Ländern nicht so ist.

Meinungsfreiheit gehört dazu. Deshalb kannst du hier auch schreiben, was du denkst, ebenso wie ich.


----------



## Sicmatron (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Variante 1: Ich glaube das Fische beim Angeln keine Schmerzen haben, also ist es auch möglich einen lebenden Köderfisch anzubieten, ohne das er schmerzen hat.

Variante 2: Ich glaube das Fische beim Angeln schmerzen haben, tue es aber trotzdem, aber lebender Köderfisch geht gar nicht.

Wo fängt Tierschutz wirklich an und wo hört er auf? Klar das ist gesetzlich geregelt. Ich habe auch selbstverständlich nicht in Deutschland so geangelt.
Wenn ich es in Kauf nehme TK Fisch zu kaufen, dann weiß ich das der meist auch einen eher langsamen Tod gestorben ist. Wenn ich einen lebenden Köderfisch verwende um einen Fisch zu fangen, dann wird der Köderfisch definitiv leiden.

Die Frage ist für mich bin ich grundsätzlich damit einverstanden, dass Tiere leiden, um für uns als Nahrungsmittel zu dienen? 

Und auch der Veganer kann sich aus dieser Diskussion nicht herausreden, denn auch er nimmt potentielles Tierleid in Kauf, denn von irgend etwas müssen die Pflanzen auch leben und das ist Ökologisch gesehen nunmal auch von Tierkot. Die Alternative ist dann natürlich rein künstlicher Dünger, aber der hat auch seinen negativen Ökologischen Impact mit dem die wenigsten einverstanden sein dürften.

Es gibt nicht überall Schwarzangler, denn nicht überall braucht man überhaupt einen Angelschein oder Erlaubnis Privatgewässer mal ausgenommen. 
Der lebende Köderfisch ist in gar nicht soo vielen Ländern verboten, wenn du mal weltweit schaust und schon gar nicht grundsätzlich verboten. Ich hab rein gar nichts gegen Meinungsfreiheit und freue mich das du deine Meinung dar legst! #6

Ich schlage vor etwas mehr offen zu sein und nicht gleich alles zu verbieten schon gar nicht aufgrund von Lobbyismus (damals geschehen mit dem Köfi), am besten den ganzen Lobbyismus abschaffen. Das schlagen ich vor.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Wenn alle Angler so eine Einstellung gegenüber Fischen hätten wie dieser Schreiberling, wird das Angeln auf kurz oder lang verboten und die Anglerschaft wird nie eine Lobby haben.
> 
> Fische mit Insekten vergleichen...#q



Schon was her, aber trotzdem.....

wenn man so hart und oft [edit by Admin...] wie obiger Schreiberling, kann man die Parallenen natürlich nicht erkennen. 

Aus evolutionärer Sicht haben Fische mit Insekten wesentlich mehr Gemeinsamkeiten als mit allen anderen Spezies der Natur. OK, Weichkorallen kommen denen auch sehr nahe.

Fische wie Insekten (die meisten Arten) setzen auf unkontrollierten Nachwuchs. Dazu wird eine Massenhafte Anzahl an Eiern abgelegt und die schiere Zahl des Nachwuchses garantiert den Fortbestand der Art. 

Fische wie Insekten stehen auf einer der untersten Stufe der Nahrungskette. Sie leben in der permanenten Gefahr gefressen zu werden. Sie leben, fressen, vermehren sich, mit schwersten Verletzungen weiter, nur eventuell gestört durch biomechanische Einschränkungen.
 Auf neurologische Gemeinsamkeiten will ich gar nicht erst eingehen, das würde den Rahmen sprengen. Beide Familien zeichnen sich durch die fehlende Fähigkeit aus, Stress, Leid oder Schmerz zu "fühlen", schlicht weil die neurologischen Fähigkeiten dazu nicht vorhanden sind. 

Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass die einen ein Exoskelett besitzen, die anderen ein Endoskelett. Ein für die Angelfischerei völlig irrelevanter Unterschied. 
Übrige, vermeintliche, Unterschiede befinden sich lediglich im Kopf derjenigen Diskutanten, die Fischen menschenähnliche oder auch nur gefühlorientierte Fähigkeiten zusprechen.


----------



## Anfaenger01 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Da ich meinen Schein erst seit 4 Jahren habe, habe ich noch keine Erfahrung mit lebenden Köfi. Wenn es allerdings erlaubt wäre, würde ich es durchaus ausprobieren.


----------



## Dennis_Amgelfreun (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Hallo, 
da ich erst dreizehn bin und den schein vor einem jahr gemacht wurde mir gleich beigebracht nicht mit lebenden köfis zu angeln. Mein vater hat es früher auch mit lebenden gemacht aber heute ist er strikt dagegen(zum wohle der fische)

LG Dennis


----------



## Double2004 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Schon was her, aber trotzdem.....




Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Durch solche Individuen und solche Einstellungen wird unser schönes Hobby kaputt gemacht. Aber Nachhaltigkeit ist nicht Jedermanns Sache...


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Durch solche Individuen und solche Einstellungen wird unser schönes Hobby kaputt gemacht. Aber Nachhaltigkeit ist nicht Jedermanns Sache...




Nachhaltigkeit, soso....

was Nachhaltigkeit bedeutut, kannst Du googeln. Wenn Du das getan hast, kannst Du vielleicht auch erklären, was Nachhaltigkeit mit dem lebenden Köfi zu tun hat.....aber wohl eher nicht.


----------



## glavoc (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

@ Ralle,
denke es geht ihm gar nicht so sehr um Nachhaltigkeit. Eher um Habitus. Also die eigene (höhere) Position in der Gesellschaft. Dann kann er auf die "niederen" Pöbelangler hinabblicken - sich sonnend und selbstversichernd als "moralisch-ethischer Besser"- Angler. 
Was er dabei vergisst - es gibt hier keine bewundernde Blicke von Prinzessinnen zu ernten^^
lg


----------



## Birger83 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ich habe meinen Angelschein 1998 gemacht, habe dann aber lange Zeit nicht geangelt und bin seit 4 Jahren wieder dabei. Ich habe noch nie mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt und werde es in Deutschland auch nicht tun, da es verboten ist. Auch im Ausland, sofern es da erlaubt ist, würde ich es nicht tun. Ich gehe lieber mit der Spinne los als anzusitzen. Wenn ich ansitze, dann meistens auf Friedfische.


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Birger83 schrieb:


> Auch im Ausland, sofern es da erlaubt ist, würde ich es nicht tun.



Du würdest es nicht nur tun, du wirst es machen. Stell dir vor, du bist an einem fernen Gestade und alle fangen Snaper wie blöd auf Live Baits, nur du mit deinen Kunstködern nicht. Du wirst der erste sein, der losrennt und sich die richtigen Haken, Eggsinkers und lebende Köderfische besorgt. |wavey:


----------



## Reg A. (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ich bin ja sonst ein großer Fan deiner Beiträge, Andal, aber das ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu pauschal.
Ich z.B. bin leidenschaftlicher Spinn- und Fliegenfischer, Ansitzangeln kann ich einfach nichts abgewinnen. Und es ist auch schon vorgekommen, dass ich mit Fliege oder der Spinne auf Hecht unterwegs war und nichts beißen wollte, wohingegen andere Angler auf (toten) Köderfisch an diesem Tag Erfolg hatten. Trotzdem hab ich dann nicht umgesattelt. Warum? Weils mir einfach keinen Spaß macht, und so nötig hab ich einen Fang dann nun nicht, dass ich mich zu etwas aufraffe, das mir einfach nicht gefällt


----------



## Zander Jonny (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Ich bin ja sonst ein großer Fan deiner Beiträge, Andal, aber das ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu pauschal.
> Ich z.B. bin leidenschaftlicher Spinn- und Fliegenfischer, Ansitzangeln kann ich einfach nichts abgewinnen. Und es ist auch schon vorgekommen, dass ich mit Fliege oder der Spinne auf Hecht unterwegs war und nichts beißen wollte, wohingegen andere Angler auf (toten) Köderfisch an diesem Tag Erfolg hatten. Trotzdem hab ich dann nicht umgesattelt. Warum? Weils mir einfach keinen Spaß macht, und so nötig hab ich einen Fang dann nun nicht, dass ich mich zu etwas aufraffe, das mir einfach nicht gefällt



Hm, dann bist du für mich kein richtiger Angler.
Weil der alles (sofern erlaubt)tun würde um an Fisch zu kommen |uhoh:


----------



## Birger83 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Andal schrieb:


> Du würdest es nicht nur tun, du wirst es machen. Stell dir vor, du bist an einem fernen Gestade und alle fangen Snaper wie blöd auf Live Baits, nur du mit deinen Kunstködern nicht. Du wirst der erste sein, der losrennt und sich die richtigen Haken, Eggsinkers und lebende Köderfische besorgt. |wavey:



Das glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. Ich mag die Vorstellung einfach nicht. Ich kann dir auch ehrlich nicht sagen, warum ich da bei Maden und Würmern keine Probleme habe, bei Fischen aber schon. Und wie gesagt, ich gehe lieber mit der Spinnrute los. Ich nehme auch gerne Schneidertage in Kauf, das bin ich von unseren beiden Gewässern hier auch leider so gewohnt.

Und ich bin erschüttert, was du ein Bild von mir hast, lieber Andal. |wavey:


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Birger83 schrieb:


> Und ich bin erschüttert, was du ein Bild von mir hast, lieber Andal. |wavey:



Du musst dich nicht grämen. Jeder Vollblutangler würde wie beschrieben reagieren. 

@ Reg A:

Die von mir im Beispiel genannte Angelmethode mit Live Baits hat mit Ansitzangeln rein überhaupt gar nichts zu tun. Da gehts auch nicht um den heimischen Sumpftümpel, sonder ums was wäre wenn im Ausland.


----------



## Double2004 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nachhaltigkeit, soso....
> 
> was Nachhaltigkeit bedeutut, kannst Du googeln. Wenn Du das getan hast, kannst Du vielleicht auch erklären, was Nachhaltigkeit mit dem lebenden Köfi zu tun hat.....aber wohl eher nicht.



Wenn man Fische mit Insekten gleichsetzt, sagt das Alles über die persönliche Einstellung dem Hobby gegenüber aus...


----------



## Hering 58 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ja, das war damals ganz normal, mit lebendem Köderfisch zu angeln.


----------



## Double2004 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Andal schrieb:


> Du musst dich nicht grämen. Jeder Vollblutangler würde wie beschrieben reagieren.



Oh man...was für gruseligen Pauschalisierungen...! Heißt also, jeder Vollblutangler ist Graf Raffzahn persönlich und nur darauf aus, möglichst schnell möglichst viel zu fangen??|uhoh:


----------



## Reg A. (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Hm, dann bist du für mich kein richtiger Angler.
> Weil der alles (sofern erlaubt)tun würde um an Fisch zu kommen |uhoh:



Verpass ich da gerade die Ironie in deinem Beitrag? Falls nicht, kann ich gut damit leben, dass ich in deinen Augen kein "richtiger Angler" bin. Angeln ist für mich ein Hobby, sprich eine Art der Freizeitgestaltung, die mir Spaß machen soll. Tut eine gewisse Variante dieses Hobbys das nicht, übe ich sie nicht aus, ganz egal, wie erfolgversprechend sie auch sein sollte. Ich bin nicht darauf angewiesen, mich über diesen Erfolg zu definieren, und wenn ich dafür mal einen Schneidertag in Kauf nehmen muss,  who cares? Ist auch schon oft genug genau anders herum gelaufen 

@Andal: Schon klar. Mein Beispiel sollte nur verdeutlichen, dass nicht jede Art zu angeln jeden reizen muss. Da zu pauschalisieren halte ich für übertrieben. Klar mag es sein, dass Birger in der von dir genannten Situation evtl. doch zum lebenden Köfi greifen würde, aber genauso gut könnte es sein, dass er dennoch darauf verzichten würde. Ohne ihn genauer zu kennen, maße ich mir da kein Urteil an. Und da ich, wie bereits weiter oben im Thread geschrieben, kein ethisches Problem mit der Verwendung des lebenden Köfis habe, ist mir seine schlussendliche Entscheidung in der von dir als Beispiel gebrachten Situation auch völlig Latte  Mir gings nur darum aufzuzeigen, dass für den persönlichen Erfolg nicht jeder zu allem bereit ist - aus welchen Gründen auch immer.


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Oh man...was für gruseligen Pauschalisierungen...! Heißt also, jeder Vollblutangler ist Graf Raffzahn persönlich und nur darauf aus, möglichst schnell möglichst viel zu fangen??|uhoh:



Mein Gott Buale... die Nummer vom ehtisch, moralisch über allem stehenden, umweltbewußten und gendergerechten Übermenschen nimmt dir keiner ab - nie und nimmer! 

Auf gut deutsch. Du machst dich hier von Beitrag zu Beitrag lächerlicher. Mit der Einstellung, die du uns hier andrehen willst, solltest du besser Hallenhalma spielen gehen und nicht Angeln!


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Es geht ihm doch nur um Totalopposition, stänkern & stalken.
Ansonsten hätte er sich zumindest mal mit Themen wie neuronaler Struktur bei Fischen auseinandergesetzt um überhaupt zu verstehen, wie man auf den Vergleich mit Insekten kommt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Hm, dann bist du für mich kein richtiger Angler.
> Weil der alles (sofern erlaubt)tun würde um an Fisch zu kommen |uhoh:





Andal schrieb:


> [...] Jeder Vollblutangler würde wie beschrieben reagieren.



Ich bin ein richtiger Angler, durchaus  Vollblutangler, 
dennoch habe ich nie mit lebendigem Köfi geangelt und werde es nie.

@Andal :  Herabwürdigung von andershandelnden Anglern war ja an sonst auch nicht so dein Stil oder habe ich da was überlesen in deinen bisherigen Postings ... |bigeyes

hier nachzulesen:
Toni_1962 seine Einstellung zum lebendigen Köfi vor 11 Jahren


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Andal schrieb:


> Auf gut deutsch. Du machst dich hier von Beitrag zu Beitrag lächerlicher. Mit der Einstellung, die du uns hier andrehen willst, solltest du besser Hallenhalma spielen gehen und nicht Angeln!



Legst du das mittlerweile fest Andal ?


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Herabwürdigung von andershandelnden Anglen war ja an sonst auch nicht so dein Stil oder habe ich da was überlesen in deinen bisherigen Postings



Das ist auch keine Herabwürdigung.... ich kenne bloß die "Pappenheimer" und ich kriege nach wie vor einen Hals, wenn in den Foren Wasser gepredigt und beim Fischen Wein gesoffen wird. Selbst die edelsten der edlen Fliegenfischer wurden schon mal beim Würmer graben erwischt. In diesem Sinne. 



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Legst du das mittlerweile fest Andal ?



Genau so wenig, wie ich auf deine Passion zur grundsätzlichen Gegenrede etwas gebe. Und wenn du richtig gelesen hättest, was aber nicht zu dieser Einstellung passt, dann hättest du festgestellt, dass es sich um eine Empfehlung handelt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Andal schrieb:


> Genau so wenig, wie ich auf deine Passion zur grundsätzlichen Gegenrede etwas gebe. Und wenn du richtig gelesen hättest, was aber nicht zu dieser Einstellung passt, dann hättest du festgestellt, dass es sich um eine Empfehlung handelt.



Gegenrede hat in einem Forum immerhin einen Mehrwert, besser noch als weniger werthaltige Empfehlungen. Was zu dieser "Einstellung" nicht passt, obliegt auch nicht deiner grundsätzlichen Passion sich mit Empfehlungen ständig hervorheben zu wollen.........


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist auch keine Herabwürdigung.... ich kenne bloß die "Pappenheimer" und ich kriege nach wie vor einen Hals, wenn in den Foren Wasser gepredigt und beim Fischen Wein gesoffen wird. Selbst die edelsten der edlen Fliegenfischer wurden schon mal beim Würmer graben erwischt. In diesem Sinne.




Aha ... und kennst du mich auch ? ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aha ... und kennst du mich auch ? ... |kopfkrat



Bist du Angler, oder "Mutter Theresa"? - Also!


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Andal schrieb:


> Bist du Angler, oder "Mutter Theresa"? - Also!



DU definierst also, wer Angler ist und wer nicht? |uhoh:

Also? Ich bin Angler, der selbst keinen toten Köfi verwendet hat und auch keinen verwenden wird ... egal was andere für richtiges Angeln halten und propagieren ...  

Mutter Theresa war missionierend und predigte, was sie bei anderen für richtig und was für falsch hält: Der Titel steht somit ganz und gar dir zu #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Wenn man Fische mit Insekten gleichsetzt, sagt das Alles über die persönliche Einstellung dem Hobby gegenüber aus...



Nö, das sagt was über ein Dir gegenüber besseres Verständnis für die Natur, die Evolution und kausale Zusammenhänge von empfinden können und fehlenden Neurorezeptoren aus. Ist allerdings ein bisschen schwerer Stoff, sonst würde ich Dir empfehlen, Dich einzulesen.

Was noch fehlt ist Deine Antwort, was der lebende Köderfisch mit Nachhaltigkeit zu tun hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein richtiger Angler, durchaus  Vollblutangler,
> dennoch habe ich nie mit lebendigem Köfi geangelt und werde es nie.



Ist doch völlig in Ordnung. Es spielt doch keine Rolle, ob jemand mit lebendem Köderfisch angelt oder nicht. Es ist auch in Ordnung, seine Position zu verteidigen. 

Was nicht in Ordnung ist, sind Typen wie Doubleirgendwas, der seine subjektiven und wissenschaftlich irrelevanten Argumente zu objektiven Fakten erklärt und andere zu bekehren versucht.


----------



## Jose (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

absolut geile VERMEIDBARE klopperei hier ( wie schön doch die winterzeit ist)

gäbs einfach nicht, wenn die, die noch nie, nie und niemals mit köfi seis lebend oder tot angeln täten tuten, weil IMMER kukö oder sonstiges.

was schreiben die hier eigentlich zu nem thema, das die gar nicht betrifft?

da mag man noch so phantastisch fischen oder 4008 sein, bei "keine ahnung" einfach was anderes lesen.

und Ja, ich habe, ich mache und ich werde wo immer es erlaubt ist.

(herr, lass sommer werden...)


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

interessant und aufschlussreich  ... ungemein ... ja ...
ungemein populär in Foren und Politik, andershandlender das Reden und Schreiben abzusprechen
oder auch, andersdenke als unglaubwürdig oder nicht dazugehörig darzustellen

jaja, die Welt der rechten und gerechten ...
die fragen zwar, aber akzeptieren eben nur die eigenen, die anderen sind ja gar nicht angesprochen und gefragt ...

warum heißt der Titel des Threads denn
" Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?"
und nicht
"Wer hat schon mit lebendigem Köderfisch geangelt?"

blöde Fragestellung, blöd ...


(Herr, lass es nicht Sommer werden, denn sonst übertrifft die Außentemperatur den IQ einiger)


----------



## Jose (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

nie veau ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*



Jose schrieb:


> nie veau ...


mit klein fischli...fang....drin gelassen im bach große fisch ..Fang.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

El resultado final ..........................ja


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ich habe mit "ja "gestimmt und als grenznaher Angler muss ich nur 5 km fahren und darf es ganz legal.

Aber ich tue es nicht.
Warum? Weil ich es als unnötige Tierquälerei erachte und ich mit dem LKF nicht mehr Bisse bekomme.
Im Gegenteil. Bei dem LKF weiss ich nie, ob er da unten schon alles vertüdelt hat: U-Pose, Haken, Vorfach, ...
UNd die ganze rauspaddlerei und abspannerei ist mir zu albern.
Das wäre die einzige Methode, die vertüdelungsfrei ist.

Ich angel eh fast ausschliesslich mit KuKös, und wenn dann doch mal Ansitz, dann kommen die Bisse ca 50-50. Meine TKF verglichen mit dem LKF des Angelkumpels.
Den TKF kann ich eben auch in engste Lücken werfen, ohne dass er in 3 Minuten dann in den Busch geht.

Ich brauche keinen LKF


----------



## lute (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Ich habe dieses Jahr 3x mit lebenden Grundeln geangelt. Ich angel meine Köfigrundeln mit einer normalen Duchlaufmontage und einen relativ großen Haken, um die kleinen Grundeln zu selektieren. Dadurch reagiere ich nicht immer sofort auf den ersten Biss und lasse den Köder häufig noch 5 Minuten liegen. Manchmal hängt die Grundel dann aber doch schon nach den ersten Biss. Dabei habe ich zwei Barsche drauf bekommen, ein dritter hat beim Drillen einer Grundel gebissen. Landen konnte ich davon keinen, spätestens an der Oberfläche haben sie ihre Beute ausgespuckt. Da wird die Versuchung natürlich groß, es mit einer lebenden zu versuchen, denn auf auf tote Grundel konnte ich noch keinen Barsch fangen. 
Erlauben kann ich es mir nicht, an meinen Spots wird gelegentlich kontrolliert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Würde die Umfrage da inzwischen anders ausfallen, wenn man berücksichtigt, wie oft man evtl. unbemerkt mit lebendem Köfi angelt?

Grundelangeln - ab wann ist ein nicht bemerkter Biss ein lebender Köderfisch?


----------



## JottU (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Umfrage: Schon mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt?*

Da würde ich nein sagen, da dies dann ja nicht  bewusst und mit dem Ziel Raubfisch zu fangen passiert. Wers mit Absicht so macht, hat sicher nicht mit nein gestimmt.


----------

